# Disappointed in Glycine..update to my Glycine Combat Sub problem



## Legin

Hi all
As you may know, I posted back in Feb that the Combat Sub Special Edition which I had bought from 'in2watches' in the Netherlands had some problems-basically I went to change the leather strap to the metal bracelet and noticed small dings near each lug hole in the watch (polished side) and that the strap had started to crack near the pin and case...this after having the watch a mere 3 months and wearing about 8 times in rotation with my other watches, and being careful with the watch

I contacted the shop owner, as the watch was still under warranty, and he said to send back to him and he would talk to Glycine about it...So the watch was sent back to him, with a full explanation and pictures explaining this...

It was then sent to Glycine with the explanation, warranty, and a note asking if something could be done about this - they then kept the watch for an astonishing 2 full months, with no reply as to what may have caused this or if they were looking at it....then 1 week ago I had an email and a package from the shop owner saying that Glycine had returned the watch, stating there was nothing to be done-they could see the problem but stated that it was '...just imperfections in the metal..' - which is complete and utter rubbish as anyone with a loop can see they are dings made by something hitting the metal-one at each lug hole...although they did acknowledge the split in the leather strap and included a new one...which only addressed half the problem...

Now considering that this watch is still under warranty, I am astonished at the poor customer service here-especially keeping the watch for 2 months and not replying to mine and the shop owners queries...

Contrast that approach with another retailer-I had a pair of expensive trainers which the stitching fell apart on-now I had worn these a lot over the 6 months since I bought them, so did expect them to wear..When I phoned the retailer to ask if he had anymore in stock that I could buy, I explained the situation, expecting to go there and buy a new pair as my old pair had been worn....the retailer would have none of it and gave me a new pair of trainers as, in his words, the others were obviously faulty as the stitching should not have come undone...

I know not totally the same but the basic premises is....and the watch was 5 times more expensive than the trainers, so I would expect a better service...:-(

The other watches that I own (Rolex, B&R, Hanhart and Longines) and their respective companies have all been good to me with regards to communication and customer service...so I am feeling rather deflated and disappointed that Glycine appear to have slipped...it's rather spoilt my enjoyment of the watch now and it's packed back inside its box and put away now..:-(

Has anyone else encountered this with Glycine?


----------



## DragonDan

I consider all straps as consumables, even more so with leather. Did you purchase the watch new? Could have been the shop you purchased from that accidentally dinged it when removing the strap? At any rate, it is not something that a watch company would replace for free. You do realize it would mean a brand-new case, plus the time to remove and replace the movement into the new case.

Do you have photos of this?


----------



## Uwe W.

Photos would go a long way in this situation if you're trying to gather comments from other members here. However, if you just wanted to vent, I'd say job done.


----------



## mayostard

Wait, am I reading this correctly? You found some small scratches on your watch after three months and sent it back for warranty service? And the dealer went along with this?


----------



## Legin

They were not scratches - they were actual small dents in the metal...and yes, I did send it back...for that amount of money I expect a company to stand by their product..as my car company (Audi) do, and has Bell&Ross when the date part of the movement within my watch stopped working after 4 months of use...they replaced the watch for me.

Having worked in retail for many years, before my current role, I expect good customer service...I would have been glad just to have the dents polished out - or even if they had said we can do it but there will be a cost...instead nothing...

And no, before you ask, I have not banged the watch, wore it in any harsh environment or mistreated it in anyway...I am very careful with my watches (I have around about 25 of them now - down from 35)

I will try to post some pictures later...


----------



## Legin

I did not mean to 'vent' so much, but I do not like the way that this has been handled...and wondered if anybody else has had a similar experience...I was really looking forward to enjoying the watch, and have always seen Glycine in a good light and really wanted one of their products...hence my large disappointment..

And, I am brand agnostic - I do not prefer one brand over another - but value the actual product that I like and good service from the product provider....so this is not a 'slag Glycine over other brands' post but merely an attempt to share my disappointment with their customer service and understand if this has happened to other people...


----------



## Aquavit

I think you have to post pictures for others to properly take a view on this but in the meantime here's my two cents:

I had issues with a new Airman (posted on this forum), on receipt I discovered it faulty and immediately returned it to the Glycine UK Service Centre. They initially suggested that I would have to pay for the repair but all came good in the end and Glycine honoured their warranty.

So in my case, whilst I was dissapointed that a new watch was faulty, Glycine service came up to expectation and I was happy. 

It surprises me that companies take such a defensive attitude as you have described, when a quick replacement watch would nip the problem in the bud, remove any possibility of bad publicity and retain a very satisfied customer who would likely return to buy other pieces. I'm sure there's enough margin in watches to cover this level of service.


----------



## cbr2012

I saw one of these in the flesh a few weeks ago - actually not that impressed but the overall build quality. The bracelet in particular felt cheap compared with other Swiss & German brands. They have a unique style but not sure if the quality is there and this thread tends to confirm my view


----------



## Stephan Lack

Dear Legin

Glycine Watch HQ apologizes for this incident. 
Is our understanding correct that this was watch bought from a Dutch webpage and then brought to a local retailer in UK?
Many thanks for your clarification.
Best regards, Glycine Watch HQ


----------



## Aquavit

Stephan Lack said:


> Dear Legin
> 
> Glycine Watch HQ apologizes for this incident.
> Is our understanding correct that this was watch bought from a Dutch webpage and then brought to a local retailer in UK?
> Many thanks for your clarification.
> Best regards, Glycine Watch HQ


Crikey, you can't ask for better than a response right from the top!

Legin, please let us know how this is resolved as a positive outcome is worth knowing about.


----------



## Emre

Stephan Lack said:


> Dear Legin
> 
> Glycine Watch HQ apologizes for this incident.
> Is our understanding correct that this was watch bought from a Dutch webpage and then brought to a local retailer in UK?
> Many thanks for your clarification.
> Best regards, Glycine Watch HQ


Stephan welcome to WUS, thank you for joining us here.

Gents, for them who don't know, Stephan Lack is the CEO and owner of the Glycine Watches SA ( Altus Holding ). I would call this premium customer service for having a response directly from the CEO for your concerns. OP, I hope your trust in the brand and the products of Glycine will be earned and your issues will be solved.


----------



## Fomenko

Legin, hope you can solve this issue. 
Mr. Lack posting in this thread shows that Glycine cares about the customer, and goes a long way to reassure us that they stand by their products.
I bought the exact same watch around the time you posted your first thread, and have been a happy owner since then, using the bracelet from day one.


----------



## Monocrom

Bumping this topic because I'm curious to see if this issue was ever resolved.

Yes, it was nice to see Mr. Lack post in this thread. But to be honest, it was what wasn't contained in his post that bothered me. It reminded me of a very negative experience I had with a different company unrelated to watches. Spoke with someone high-up in that company. I was given an apology and an explanation regarding the confusion or misunderstanding that took place. (Basically an explanation.) While that was perfectly fine and appreciated, what I was not given was any sort of options as to what could be done to fix the situation or the problem. And I'm sorry, but I noticed that very same missing information in Mr. Lack's post above.

No mention from Mr. Lack of e-mailing Glycine, mentioning this topic, mentioning Mr. Lack's response, and then having a quick discussion with Glycine customer service to see what would be the best solution to this issue. No mention of sending the watch back to Glycine again, with a full explanation, and then getting it re-evaluated or possibly even corrected. Honestly, no mention of any possible solution at all. I found that to be disappointing. Especially since I'm seriously considering getting a Glycine Combat Sub. myself, soon. Only thing I haven't decided is which variation to purchase since they're all good-looking watches. I don't expect an issue with any of the ones I'd pick out. But it would be nice to know that if an issue developed, I could expect more from Glycine than just an apology and clarification of a misunderstanding. I'd like to think I'd be presented with an option or two to fix any issue that might pop up early on.

Hopefully the OP will tell us how this issue with his Combat Sub. was resolved.


----------



## Uwe W.

Strange. I read something very different in his post here. It sounded like the opening of an dialog to address the situation, after all he asked for some clarification of the matter and not the blow off that you're suggesting it was. Also of note the OP didn't bother to follow through on this thread, which is very surprising considering the CEO of the company took the time to address his complaints here.


----------



## Monocrom

Uwe W. said:


> Strange. I read something very different in his post here. It sounded like the opening of an dialog to address the situation, after all he asked for some clarification of the matter and not the blow off that you're suggesting it was. Also of note the OP didn't bother to follow through on this thread, which is very surprising considering the CEO of the company took the time to address his complaints here.


Sorry for the misunderstanding. My post above was not meant to imply that Mr. Lack simply blew off the OP. I actually went out of my way to word it carefully, so as to avoid such an implied statement. Unfortunately it seems I was not successful in that endeavor.

Also, looking back at Mr. Lack's lone post, I misread "Is" as "It's" and failed to notice the "?" at the end of that sentence. My mistake entirely. What started out as an apology from him and then a question of clarification, looked as though it was simply a statement regarding the buying process that the OP went through. As a statement, it seems to just end the conversation there with nothing further possibly being done. As a question, it puts the ball into the OP's court and gives him a chance to reply, leading to a possible resolution at a later date. Once again, my mistake. (Let's just say it's best not to post when sleep-deprived or very hungry.)

Still, I am curious if the OP contacted Glycine after Mr. Lack's response. Perhaps a bit of a long shot, but I do hope that the OP updates this topic since it wasn't that long ago that all this took place.


----------



## Uwe W.

Monocrom said:


> Still, I am curious if the OP contacted Glycine after Mr. Lack's response. Perhaps a bit of a long shot, but I do hope that the OP updates this topic since it wasn't that long ago that all this took place.


I fully agree.

I'm not saying that this is the case with the OP in this thread, but all too often I've seen people join WUS only because they wanted to publicly criticize a watch manufacturer for something that they're unhappy about. And all too often the final outcome of their dissatisfaction is never posted.

Some people are only motivated to create a post when they're unhappy about something, when there is something that they want to complain about, however, once that squeaky wheel has been greased - a manufacturer has made good on their complaints - it isn't worth their effort to follow up and post something nice. It's the reason why you will typically read more complaints than praise in the various manufacturer's sub-forums on WUS and why plaintiffs are disproportionately more vocal than those who are satisfied with their watches.


----------



## Streetboss

I too was hoping to read that this had been resolved to the ops satisfaction. I have been looking at Airman 22s recently and am hesitant to make a buy without knowing how this turned out. In any case, I applaud Mr. Lack for his business acumen in coming here to try to resolve the issue.
Kevin


----------



## logan2z

I'd like to hear how this turned out as well. I see the OP has been active on the forums in the last couple of days so I've PM'd him and asked if he would post a follow up. Hopefully he will.


----------



## Legin

Stephan Lack said:


> Dear Legin
> 
> Glycine Watch HQ apologizes for this incident.
> Is our understanding correct that this was watch bought from a Dutch webpage and then brought to a local retailer in UK?
> Many thanks for your clarification.
> Best regards, Glycine Watch HQ


Thank you for your post here, Mr Lack and please allow me to apologise for my late reply as I am sure that you are a busy man-I have had some health issues lately that have not really allowed me the time attend the forum as I would usually, apart from the odd post here and there.

In answer to your questions, yes the watch was bought brand new from a Dutch web page and AD Glycine dealer-a limited edition that he has your company make for his dealership. No, it was not then brought to a local retailer in the UK-I am a private individual who bought the watch direct from the Dutch AD then sent it back to them so that they could attempt to resolve the issues with the watch-which was still under warranty at the time.

The outcome of this is as I described in the original post and since then the watch has stayed in the box.

Again, I must apologise for the fact that I have not posted any pictures - and must state that, as I stated originally, the dings are small but are defiantly there and can be seen by the naked eye when looked at closely but can be seen better through a loupe...the camera that I have, though, is on an iPhone and struggles to pick these up :-(

Please also note that the strap splitting issue was resolved-which I covered in my original post 

I look forward to your reply

With thanks and kind regards


----------



## Legin

logan2z said:


> I'd like to hear how this turned out as well. I see the OP has been active on the forums in the last couple of days so I've PM'd him and asked if he would post a follow up. Hopefully he will.


Thank you for the reminder logan2z ) Sorry, that I have not really had a chance to check back in here-as I have covered, I have been having some health problems of late so not really been interacting with the forum as much as I have done before...


----------



## Uwe W.

You might want to follow that up with a direct email to him. Given that over two months have passed he may have stopped checking this thread.


----------



## Legin

Uwe W. said:


> You might want to follow that up with a direct email to him. Given that over two months have passed he may have stopped checking this thread.


Thank you, will do


----------



## Legin

Legin said:


> Thank you, will do


Well I did reply to Mr Lack and indeed sent him a private PM but heard nothing back yet (5 days and counting), I will keep you all up to speed as soon as I hear any more


----------



## Emre

Legin said:


> Well I did reply to Mr Lack and indeed sent him a private PM but heard nothing back yet (5 days and counting), I will keep you all up to speed as soon as I hear any more


I wouldn't expect him to check the forum frequently and actually I brought this thread to his attention and invited him to our forum when he replied. However given the time passed meanwhile- which doesn't solve your concern- I know that he is in the US now conducting product & sales trainings, which I know from an email I've received a week ago( not related with this topic ).

You might want to contact the email address which is stated in the facebook fan page of Glycine, pointing to Stephan's reply and the topic,hope this helps.


----------



## Legin

Emre said:


> I wouldn't expect him to check the forum frequently and actually I brought this thread to his attention and invited him to our forum when he replied. However given the time passed meanwhile- which doesn't solve your concern- I know that he is in the US now conducting product & sales trainings, which I know from an email I've received a week ago( not related with this topic ).
> 
> You might want to contact the email address which is stated in the facebook fan page of Glycine, pointing to Stephan's reply and the topic,hope this helps.


Thanks Emre, appreciate that, I will drop him a line now..)


----------



## Robotaz

I'm shocked that the Glycine CEO responded personally to an issue on a forum. And, if I do say so myself, the issue is a relatively minor one at that. I'm very impressed and wish more of the general forum population was aware of this thread.

First, a huge shout out and thank you to Mr. Lack for engaging a customer on the forum! I've seen interviews with him and he seems like a really cool guy. This certainly reinforces that perception for me.

Second, I hope this issue is resolved and reported to its end because Glycine appears to be going to whatever level required to make it right. Everyone should have the pleasure of seeing this one to the end.

OP, you're very fortunate to have the concern that you have from Glycine. Good luck!


----------



## Legin

Robotaz said:


> I'm shocked that the Glycine CEO responded personally to an issue on a forum. And, if I do say so myself, the issue is a relatively minor one at that. I'm very impressed and wish more of the general forum population was aware of this thread.
> 
> First, a huge shout out and thank you to Mr. Lack for engaging a customer on the forum! I've seen interviews with him and he seems like a really cool guy. This certainly reinforces that perception for me.
> 
> Second, I hope this issue is resolved and reported to its end because Glycine appears to be going to whatever level required to make it right. Everyone should have the pleasure of seeing this one to the end.
> 
> OP, you're very fortunate to have the concern that you have from Glycine. Good luck!


Well, yes, it is rather nice he replied on here and he appears to be genuinely concerned..

However, he has not got back to me since his post on here, despite my email and subsequent attempt to contact him offline as requested.

Also, I am sorry to say that although you may think the issue is a minor one, I do not for the amount of money I am spending. When goods are purchased I do expect them to be in good order-be it a £10 pair of shoes, £5 t-shirt or a watch costing £700-having worked in a direct service environment dealing with customers on a day to day basis, the customer should always come first...not second or third, but first...and that is how I have always dealt with customers...

Glycine are a watch manufacturer that makes/sells lots of watches-I see them in the same light as a clothes manufacturer or shoe manufacturer or car manufacturer, i.e. they make a lot of a product that they then sell to people to make a profit...they are the same as any other company in that nature. Therefore, I would expect them to operate in a similar manor, with a reasonable customer care/returns/complaints programme, like any other large company, to look after their customer....something, that I am sorry to say, I feel that they have not yet done..

I am still hoping that Mr Lack will indeed contact me and we can have a relevant discourse on this issue, sadly though that does not appear to be happening...and the year warranty left on my watch is now about to expire..:-(


----------



## Monocrom

That's unfortunate to hear. I do recall another member once mentioning that Summer is pretty much the off-season for all the Swiss watch brands. (Well, the real ones anyway. Like Glycine.) With August being particularly prominent. By "off-season," I mean when much of the employees from the various Swiss brands take time off. Take vacation time. That sort of thing.

Give Glycine another chance. It looks like you're close to reaching a resolution. Wait a week or two, then try contacting Mr. Lack again.


----------



## jbbusybee

Glycine does close in August, they are probably catching up with emails.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jedperkins

jbbusybee said:


> Glycine does close in August, they are probably catching up with emails.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Very true. I bought a new Airman Double 24 09 in late July only to find that the inner bezel slips when on my wrist or on a watch winder. When I contacted my dealer they told me that Glycine was closed until Aug. 26. They should be back at work for a week now try them again.

My watch is off for repairs...

Jed


----------



## Legin

jedperkins said:


> Very true. I bought a new Airman Double 24 09 in late July only to find that the inner bezel slips when on my wrist or on a watch winder. When I contacted my dealer they told me that Glycine was closed until Aug. 26. They should be back at work for a week now try them again.
> 
> My watch is off for repairs...
> 
> Jed


Quick update-I have emailed Mr Lack twice now but I am sad to say that I have still had no response yet :-(


----------



## Monocrom

That actually is unfortunate to hear. Makes me think twice about getting that Combat Sub. I've had my eye on.


----------



## watchma

Legin said:


> Quick update-I have emailed Mr Lack twice now but I am sad to say that I have still had no response yet :-(


Emailed Glycine direct?, PM'ed via WUS?, or emailed via WUS ?

Your earlier ,essages seem to suggest you PM'ed him then the wording changed to emailed?


----------



## Legin

watchma said:


> Emailed Glycine direct?, PM'ed via WUS?, or emailed via WUS ?
> 
> Your earlier ,essages seem to suggest you PM'ed him then the wording changed to emailed?


Sorry, to be specific PM ed via WUS then emailed Glycine UK as well (at least the UK main dealer)


----------



## watchma

I think the PM will go unchecked as you didn't respond in time, he was prob expecting an instant reply and he abandoned it and prob expected you to otherwise make contact.

...now I think you should email Glycine HQ (as he pronounced himself as) directly (from their website) and ask for the message to be passed on to to the chap in question (with a quick cut and paste of his reply in this thread - and a short explanation to whoever passes it on) ..

He will have replied on here because he wanted to get you sorted I think


----------



## ehansen

For what it's worth, I was similarly disappointed with a Glycine Airman SST 12, recently purchase. I had posted a video of the issue to demonstrate to the retailer (Iguana Sell), who ultimately accepted the item back. But I also sent details directly to Glycine via their website's contact page, explaining the issues, but received no response. You would think manufacturers of luxury goods would want and appreciate any type of feedback, so this having gone unacknowledged is sad. And, sorry if this just seems like a rant, but seriously, wouldn't you expect better from a multi thousand dollar purchase? For those interested in these travails, you can view the video here: 




Eric


----------



## Emre

Yep, classic ETA 2893 GMT hand alignment issue. Hits all the brands which are using it. Maybe it was a manufacture party where the gears had some imperfections. Whatever it is, since it's cased in a Glycine watch, of course expecting the brand to fix it, is nothing more than rightful.


----------



## SOG

I also wonder if he replied you? have the matter been resolved? 
Please give us an update, Thanks.


----------



## Monocrom

Must admit, I'm still curious to see if Glycine did right by him.


----------



## psweeting

I read this thread with interest as I'm considering a Combat myself and this has made me pause on the purchase.

I have to agree with most of the other replies about the strap exchange, that was good of Glycine. I'd also like to see actual pictures of the dings as my threshold for defects may be higher than the OP's, especially if they aren't visible when worn.


----------



## Emre

What is sad apart of the issue itself is, I don't see any effort to accommodate the concerns of the OP from any of the Glycine official dealers in the forum.One being a sponsor in the forum, other one in UK mainland official dealer and having the opportunity to bring it to attention and solve a customer concern, doesn't look like the case here.

I understand that Glycine buyers might have even un-related concerns - which is not the case here - one of the officially Glycine bound forum members could just contact the OP via pm and have had it resolved since May ( 7 months !!! ).OP states it was a Dutch AD which is authorized officially to sell these timepieces and independent from country of purchase I would expect 'Glycine' to own this problem and fix the issue. In such cases the ' not caring ' respond is worse than the issue itself.

Is it my business? Not really, but it's sad. I take the liberty to take this stand as a Glycine collector who has the largest and museum pieces inventory in his collection, who builds up the whole history of the brand and publishes it publicly for the sake of the brand awareness.

Would love to see that this topic is anticipated and solved in the favour of the OP, even if you think due to guarantee, procedure issues it can not be done, stretching a customer issue and leaving him to live with it for 7 months alone is enough reason to have it solved.


----------



## omeglycine

Emre said:


> What is sad apart of the issue itself is, I don't see any effort to accommodate the concerns of the OP from any of the Glycine official dealers in the forum.One being a sponsor in the forum, other one in UK mainland official dealer and having the opportunity to bring it to attention and solve a customer concern, doesn't look like the case here. I understand that Glycine buyers might have even un-related concerns - which is not the case here - one of the officially Glycine bound forum members could just contact the OP via pm and have had it resolved since May ( 7 months !!! ).OP states it was a Dutch AD which is authorized officially to sell these timepieces and independent from country of purchase I would expect 'Glycine' to own this problem and fix the issue. In such cases the ' not caring ' respond is worse than the issue itself. Is it my business? Not really, but it's sad. I take the liberty to take this stand as a Glycine collector who has the largest and museum pieces inventory in his collection, who builds up the whole history of the brand and publishes it publicly for the sake of the brand awareness. Would love to see that this topic is anticipated and solved in the favour of the OP, even if you think due to guarantee, procedure issues it can not be done, stretching a customer issue and leaving him to live with it for 7 months alone is enough reason to have it solved.


 Well said Emre. I've been disappointed with the overall direction (lack thereof?) of Glycine over the past 2 years or so spent under new management. I can't even bring myself to support one of their few recent and well-priced triumphs, the Combat Sub, due to my disappointment over product developments, online presence, customer service, etc. To be honest I fear the worst for the brand.


----------



## Uwe W.

psweeting said:


> I read this thread with interest as I'm considering a Combat myself and this has made me pause on the purchase.


Complaints about Glycine quality are pretty few and far between, certainly no worse than any other watch manufacturer and definitely much better than some. If this one unfortunate incident is enough to make you pause then you should probably rethink any watch purchase.


----------



## Uwe W.

Emre said:


> What is sad apart of the issue itself is, I don't see any effort to accommodate the concerns of the OP from any of the Glycine official dealers in the forum.One being a sponsor in the forum, other one in UK mainland official dealer and having the opportunity to bring it to attention and solve a customer concern, doesn't look like the case here.


Other than being a nice PR exercise, what would be in it for the retailers that weren't involved in the sale of the defective watch? You're absolutely right that the issue should be fixed, but in all fairness it should be resolved by either the original seller of the watch (Dutch AD?) or Glycine HQ, or both. I don't think you can expect an AD that wasn't involved in the original sale to step in and get involved.


----------



## Emre

Uwe W. said:


> Other than being a nice PR exercise, what would be in it for the retailers that weren't involved in the sale of the defective watch? You're absolutely right that the issue should be fixed, but in all fairness it should be resolved by either the original seller of the watch (Dutch AD?) or Glycine HQ, or both. I don't think you can expect an AD that wasn't involved in the original sale to step in and get involved.


Of course the member Glycine dealers have 'no' obligation with this trade, I mean it with good intentions. It's about the brand, its products and ADs have similar inventory and enough connections to draw attention or fix the issue. I wish I could do something else to satisfy the buyer, except what I did already inviting the CEO to this thread and giving the OP alternative connections.

Why dealers are members? Isn't the aim PR and increase volume? It was and is still an opportunity...


----------



## Monocrom

Emre said:


> Of course the member Glycine dealers have 'no' obligation with this trade, I mean it with good intentions. It's about the brand, its products and ADs have similar inventory and enough connections to draw attention or fix the issue. I wish I could do something else to satisfy the buyer, except what I did already inviting the CEO to this thread and giving the OP alternative connections.
> 
> Why dealers are members? Isn't the aim PR and increase volume? It was and is still an opportunity...


I know one businessman (non-watch related) who is a member of a certain forum where I'm a Regular. Each and every single time someone is unhappy with one of his products and posts about their unhappy personal experience, he finds out about it, addresses the issue in the topic, makes it right ... And thus turns every such negative topic into excellent publicity. Thus ensuring more folks will buy his products.

Admittedly, Glycine is a bigger company. Though honestly not by much. I don't expect the CEO of Glycine to frequent WUS or even just the Glycine sub-forum. But honestly, putting a trusted employee to monitor this and other Glycine sub-forums on other watch sites perhaps for a couple of hours a day at most, for topics similar to this one ... Yeah, that's what I'm getting at.


----------



## Aquavit

I think this has reached the end of the road, short of Stephen Lack stepping in again.

Glycine had the watch for two months and whilst "they could see the problem thought it nothing more than a manufacturing trait" this was the point that, really, Glycine should have just replaced the whole watch. Result: one satisfied customer and good feedback on fora and a consequent boost to their PR. It's beyond me why they didn't do it when they had the chance, if I was Glycine I would have viewed it as an *opportunity *rather than a problem, the financial cost would have been minimal to them but the uplift in public perception immeasurable.

Good back up breeds confidence in a product, I also have a Bremont watch, a company that also trades on an aviation connection, and believe me the difference in attitude towards customer service is immense. And guess what, it isn't hard to do!!!

Sadly this is a lose lose scenario now, for the OP, prosective purchasers who are put off and most of all for Glycine who really need to up their game in todays competetive market. With the upcoming non-supply of ETA movements I fear for their long term survival.


----------



## omeglycine

Monocrom said:


> ... But honestly, putting a trusted employee to monitor this and other Glycine sub-forums on other watch sites perhaps for a couple of hours a day at most, for topics similar to this one ... Yeah, that's what I'm getting at.


I agree, and have suggested as much to Glycine on two occasions. Never received a response.


----------



## psweeting

Uwe W. said:


> Complaints about Glycine quality are pretty few and far between, certainly no worse than any other watch manufacturer and definitely much better than some. If this one unfortunate incident is enough to make you pause then you should probably rethink any watch purchase.


What a ridiculous statement. Word of mouth be it in person or on forums will directly affect most peoples purchases. This forum and positive reviews and experiences have influenced many of my purchases from many Seiko's to a Helson.

I have had excellent customer service from both of those brands and posted both experiences. I said it made me pause in a purchase, I didn't write the brand off, nor would I make a silly decision like stopping other watch purchases.

Posts like this are not helpful or positive in any way and you should think hard before posting such nonsense again.


----------



## Uwe W.

psweeting said:


> What a ridiculous statement. --- Posts like this are not helpful or positive in any way and you should think hard before posting such nonsense again.


Was it really necessary to be so caustic? In case you aren't aware, we do have a rule here on WUS about being courteous to other members.

Regardless, it's obvious from your reply that you completely misunderstood my post, so I'll re-word it in the hope that it makes more sense to you: Every watch manufacturer on this planet is guilty of producing and selling watches with defects. The percentage of those defects, whether they have something as small as a speck of dust on the dial or as big as a non-working movement, varies from manufacturer to manufacturer. Simply put, it's always possible - albeit unlikely - that you can end up with a less than perfect watch regardless of the its manufacturer, and if this concern is enough to cause you to "pause" from buying a watch from a company with a good track record such as Glycine, then you would ample reason to pause with any other company too.

I'd suggest reading through this sub-forum; you'll see that the amount of complaints concerning defects are quite low (and that's a subject that is more likely to come up than one that praises a watch). Compare that number to the complaints that you read in other sub-forums here and you'll see there's no more reason to worry about buying a Glycine than any other brand.


----------



## Uwe W.

Monocrom said:


> I know one businessman (non-watch related) who is a member of a certain forum where I'm a Regular. Each and every single time someone is unhappy with one of his products and posts about their unhappy personal experience, he finds out about it, addresses the issue in the topic, makes it right ... And thus turns every such negative topic into excellent publicity. Thus ensuring more folks will buy his products.


Something like that would depend on the industry, business model, and what percentage of your business hung on a specific product/manufacturer. However, such a practice makes less and less sense if you're a larger multi-line dealer and the return for you efforts of tackling a headache case would be marginal at best.

I agree with your other point that Glycine - any watch manufacturer in fact - should task one person in their company to monitor what is being said about the company online. There are very few quality watch forums, so it wouldn't take very long for that person to read through the comments posted in them every day. A timely response on the heels of a ranting customer's post could not only change that person's mind, but also draw others to the brand.


----------



## Monocrom

Uwe W. said:


> Something like that would depend on the industry, business model, and what percentage of your business hung on a specific product/manufacturer. However, such a practice makes less and less sense if you're a larger multi-line dealer and the return for you efforts of tackling a headache case would be marginal at best.


No doubt. Has nothing to do with dealers that handle multiple lines from various brands. When it gets to a point that an unhappy consumer has to turn directly to the company itself, there should be a uniform method in place at that company for handling situations that one of their dealers either didn't want to or (in some cases) couldn't resolve to the customer's satisfaction.



> I agree with your other point that Glycine - any watch manufacturer in fact - should task one person in their company to monitor what is being said about the company online. There are very few quality watch forums, so it wouldn't take very long for that person to read through the comments posted in them every day. A timely response on the heels of a ranting customer's post could not only change that person's mind, but also draw others to the brand.


It's genuinely unfortunate that a company can spend years, even generations building up a great reputation ... Then, the internet comes along where there is a much more open and free exchange of ideas and experiences. A handful, a couple of, or even just one unhappy customer with a legitimate gripe won't destroy that reputation. But can certainly put a dent in it in which other potential customers who like the product being offered, might pause and begin reconsidering buying. Or, even decide to get a similar product from a different brand. Some aspects of the business world are universal. Unfortunately, that's one of them.

Years to build up a good, solid, even excellent reputation ... minutes to tear it down.

*Also ...* You made an excellent point in your previous post to psweeting. Glycine watches are not hand-built by God. If they were, each would be perfect. No issues whatsoever. But they're not. They're put together by a combination of human hands and specialized machines that were themselves built by human hands. Thus, mistakes happen. A watch with a defect or an issue that should have been caught by Quality Control, sneaks past it. The defect or issue isn't spotted by the dealer it's sent to (or, unfortunately, is spotted but the dealer decides to just sell it anyway and hope the customer doesn't notice). It ends up being bought by a customer who, for a variety of reasons including peace of mind, decides to buy from an AD because he wants to be 1000% sure his watch is the real thing and wants that company warranty. Then he notices the defect or issue ...

I don't think anyone realistically expects every single Glycine to be perfect. At least I hope that's not the case. That would be a silly expectation. Name a brand, any brand; they've put defective timepieces into the hands of consumers. Even the recognized High-End brands such as PP, VC, AP, AL&S are all guilty of being _less_ _than perfect_ at times. It's completely unfair to single out Glycine. I agree with you completely there.

As a watch brand, you're going to make mistakes. No denying that. Yes, you should strive to minimize the number of "mistakes" that squeeze past Q.C. (though once again, realistically there will be at least a few who will escape out the factory). It's what you do after an upset customer calls up and says _"I'm not happy!"_ *that* is what matters. It's ridiculous to expect any company in any industry to make 100% complete perfect products 100% of the time, every single day. It's just not going to happen. That's like someone wanting a warm cup of tea. It's ridiculous to expect that individual to heat up a kettle full of water to the right temperature, switch it off, pour the warm water into a cup and enjoy their warm tea. Not going to happen. Human beings lack the ability to do that.

Instead, you boil water in the kettle, pour the contents into a cup, leave some space at the top, then just toss in an ice-cube and wait a couple of minutes. There's your warm cup of tea. That's how it's done. How a company, in this case Glycine, handles a situation in which a customer is not happy *that* is what counts. That's how they keep their rock-solid reputation and turn a topic such as this one, around to their benefit. Sadly, Glycine ultimately didn't do that. Mr. Lack came into the thread. That was great. But apparently there was no follow-up and the OP is still upset.

At least two members of this sub-forum, myself included, now feel a bit uneasy in buying a Glycine Combat Sub. Has nothing to do with another watch enthusiast having gotten a less than perfect one from a Glycine AD. Has nothing to do with how the AD handled the situation. (Glycine isn't a micro-brand. If you encounter a crappy AD, you go to a different one.) Has everything to do with how Glycine has handled this situation. Namely, quite poorly. Giving off an air of _"We don't care. It's just one customer."_

That's the impression I'm getting from Glycine. And yes, it is making me re-consider getting a Combat Sub.; even though I absolutely love the look of their entire Combat Sub. line-up. There's literally a variation for every taste. And for some bizarre reason, you can count the number of well-made and very thin dive watches on one hand being made by every other watch brand; and you realize you've got fingers left over. No denying that the Combat Sub. is almost unique in an industry filled with thick and often ridiculously huge dive watches.

I'll likely end up buying one. But at this point, it's going to be Grey-market. Glycine has so far (and hopefully the situation will change) has demonstrated that their factory warranty is worthless. I'd much rather take a warranty provided by a Grey-market dealer. That dealer's warranty might be worthless, it might be decent, might be quite good actually. However even if it's worthless, considering what we've seen in this topic from how Glycine has handled the situation; that Grey-market dealer's warranty can't be any worse and might be better. If those are my only choices ... Factory warranty that seems to be worthless vs. Dealer's warranty that _might_ be worthless but could possibly be decent or even great, I'm sorry; but I'll take the Dealer's warranty offered by a trusted Grey-market dealer. Nothing to do with the lower price-tag either. I don't mind paying full-retail from an AD if I know a watch brand will stand completely behind their product if something goes wrong. After-purchase customer care/service is that important to me. I like Glycine. Like their watches quite a bit. Definitely don't like what I'm seeing in this topic though.


----------



## psweeting

Uwe W. said:


> Was it really necessary to be so caustic? In case you aren't aware, we do have a rule here on WUS about being courteous to other members.


I was actually going to open my reply with this on my previous post. Having someone on the internet make the assumption that you are not fit to make a decision to purchase a watch must surely go against forum rules. That is how I read your sentence and upon re-reading it, that still stands.



Uwe W. said:


> Every watch manufacturer on this planet is guilty of producing and selling watches with defects. The percentage of those defects, whether they have something as small as a speck of dust on the dial or as big as a non-working movement, varies from manufacturer to manufacturer. Simply put, it's always possible - albeit unlikely - that you can end up with a less than perfect watch regardless of the its manufacturer, and if this concern is enough to cause you to "pause" from buying a watch from a company with a good track record such as Glycine, then you would ample reason to pause with any other company too.


I have suffered from specks of dust on the inside of a crystal and when I approached the company to fix it, they did and they did it fantastically well. I have had a chrono not resetting the hand correctly and this was rectified superbly as well (although by the AD I purchased from and the UK official warranty company). I am well aware that no watch is perfect and have never been concerned with perfection. What I do have concerns with is when companies that I have never dealt with, do not offer what I would consider good customer service and all I have is one side of a story (more or less). 

I would happily give Glycine the benefit of the doubt in this instance as I have read more than one post where the OP doesn't give out all of the information we would require to come to a fair and considered opinion (I am not insinuating the OP here has done that, I have just seen this in the past). The re-wording does make much more sense (to me) and it is much easier to follow and much less personal towards myself and I thank you for that.


----------



## Emre

Gentlemen, I think there is one common certainty why we are here: We all like and own or plan to buy Glycine timepieces, and we think the product and brand worth it. We all have our own reasons for this act of owning and buying in this way or other. Being a member in WUS justifies our enthusiasm in general and frequenting the Glycine sub-forum shows our interest and trust in the brand. I believe its a given already for the members posting here.The quality, finish and design elements match the retail price we pay for.

However this criticism is because of our expectations of where we would like to see the company, which definitely is a very constructive feedback.I think its human nature, the quest for the best. It's not that complicated, Glycine with its products built expectations, and now it's time to deliver.And I can feel the sincere and careful phrasing in the posts not to burn the bridges,I hope and wish somebody will take care of this issue and will make a smart move to turn the whole thread into a long lasting positive effect on Glycine aficionados.

Meanwhile the OP himself didn't log-in since Sept 18, not sure if he will act even when there is a PM or mail addressed to himself.


----------



## omeglycine

Compare Stowa's (a brand with a history and of a size not that dissimilar to Glycine) customer service and their presence on this forum to Glycine's. No comparison.


----------



## Uwe W.

omeglycine said:


> Compare Stowa's (a brand with a history and of a size not that dissimilar to Glycine) customer service and their presence on this forum to Glycine's. No comparison.


Something I'll point out concerning your comment is that the Stowa forum is their "Official" forum whereas the Glycine forum is just a brand-specific forum. Stowa has a vested interest in keeping an eye on their forum. On the other hand, Glycine might not have necessarily been aware that this forum existed. With Mr. Lack's contribution we know that they do, but there is certainly no obligation on their part to be involved here - even if most of us agree that it would be the smart thing for them to do.


----------



## Uwe W.

psweeting said:


> I was actually going to open my reply with this on my previous post. Having someone on the internet make the assumption that you are not fit to make a decision to purchase a watch must surely go against forum rules. That is how I read your sentence and upon re-reading it, that still stands.


I was speaking in generalities and certainly wasn't suggesting that you were unfit to make decisions.


----------



## omeglycine

Uwe W. said:


> Something I'll point out concerning your comment is that the Stowa forum is their "Official" forum whereas the Glycine forum is just a brand-specific forum. Stowa has a vested interest in keeping an eye on their forum. On the other hand, Glycine might not have necessarily been aware that this forum existed. With Mr. Lack's contribution we know that they do, but there is certainly no obligation on their part to be involved here - even if most of us agree that it would be the smart thing for them to do.


Yes, there lies the point: that it is the smart thing for them to do, yet they choose to ignore it, which to me is worrying. And I would say with certainty that they have been aware of the forum for at least 2 years since I emailed them about the forum around that time. Except I can't say with certainty they've known about the forum for that long of a period since my email (and at least one other on the topic) went unanswered.

This isn't me grinding an axe, but rather expressing concern over the direction and practices of a company whose watches I once loved and who still produces the occasional brilliant piece, like the combat sub. I agree with Monocrom and feel that it is the best "thin" diver under $1K on the market. But I am unwilling to give them my business at this moment.


----------



## Stephan Lack

Dear all

Many thanks for your comments.

We deeply apologize for service problems, we have all interests to solve them.
However we also like to mention that we have quite few of them!

In case you have a problem please send your mail directly to our service center at our headquarter: 
[email protected].

As I am a member of this site now I will follow your discussions more closely in future!

Many thanks, 
Stephan A. Lack, President Glycine Watch SA


----------



## Uwe W.

stephan_glycine said:


> As I am a member of this site now I will follow your discussions more closely in future!


Brilliant. :-!

Welcome to Watchuseek Herr Lack!


----------



## Aquavit

Hallelujah :-!

But is the OP still in the house ……….


----------



## Emre

omeglycine said:


> Compare Stowa's (a brand with a history and of a size not that dissimilar to Glycine)











I could challenge you at this point which would deserve a separate thread

I am happy for the addressed email contact and the desired response, hope the OP will let us know further. Thanks all, especially Stephan Lack.


----------



## omeglycine

Emre said:


> I could challenge you at this point which would deserve a separate thread I am happy for the addressed email contact and the desired response, hope the OP will let us know further. Thanks all, especially Stephan Lack.


You could, but I would just refer you to one of the many Stowa historians on the board, including the owner, Mr Schauer himself. Though I'm not sure what is really debatable about the statement anyway. They are similar sized manufacturers and to the best of my knowledge both have uninterrupted production since their inception (86 years for Stowa, 99 I believe for Glycine), which make both a bit of a rarity in that respect. Both have created some wonderful and timeless designs, both have some landmark horological achievements and both have strong ties to the sky.


----------



## Monocrom

Uwe W. said:


> Brilliant. :-!
> 
> Welcome to Watchuseek Herr Lack!


More appropriately, Welcome back.

I took it upon myself to PM the OP and let him know that Mr. Lack is now taking a bigger interest in our little corner of the internet. I for one am very happy to hear that. Perhaps too much time has passed since this topic began. Hopefully not though. The ball is once again back in the OP's court.


----------



## Legin

Monocrom said:


> More appropriately, Welcome back.
> 
> I took it upon myself to PM the OP and let him know that Mr. Lack is now taking a bigger interest in our little corner of the internet. I for one am very happy to hear that. Perhaps too much time has passed since this topic began. Hopefully not though. The ball is once again back in the OP's court.


Hi Monocrom and all in this thread, please may I apologise for my lack of attendance on here for a while-this has been due to poor health and repeated visits to both doctor and hospital :-(

May I also say a big thank you to all of you for keeping this thread alive and informing me of Mr Lacks reply (especially Monocrom) it is much appreciated and rather restores my faith in people and you guys especially  I will drop an email direct to the address that he left and see what happens...and I promise, health permitting, that I will keep you all informed of what happens...

thank you all


----------



## omeglycine

Legin, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you can leave your health issues behind and wish you the best.


----------



## Monocrom

omeglycine said:


> Legin, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you can leave your health issues behind and wish you the best.


+1

Here's to better health from now on.


----------



## Legin

Thank you guys!


----------



## Uwe W.

Monocrom said:


> More appropriately, Welcome back.


It was his first post under that member name; either he forgot that he already had a member account here, or someone else had set one of them up. Either way, I didn't think it was inappropriate to roll out the welcome mat again.


----------



## Monocrom

Uwe W. said:


> It was his first post under that member name; either he forgot that he already had a member account here, or someone else had set one of them up. Either way, I didn't think it was inappropriate to roll out the welcome mat again.


Please don't misunderstand, I typed that with a smile and zero disrespect directed towards you or Mr. Lack.

(Honestly, I just figured he might have lost his password and decided to make a new account.)


----------



## Uwe W.

Monocrom said:


> (Honestly, I just figured he might have lost his password and decided to make a new account.)


I'm sure that's what happened. However, I checked to make sure that someone wasn't posing as him.


----------



## Monocrom

Uwe W. said:


> I'm sure that's what happened. However, I checked to make sure that someone wasn't posing as him.


That honestly hadn't occurred to me. Thank you for doing that.


----------



## Aquavit

Welcome back Legin, good luck with the watch but more importantly best wishes for your health!


----------



## Stephan Lack

Dear Legin

Frankly speaking I don’t know exactly which goals you are pursuing with your contributions in this forum. Fact is you give a picture of our small family company which obviously is based on a very individual case. It can be that you have been unlucky with your Glycine retailer. If so, we are sorry about that. Did you personally speak to the distributor in the Netherlands? Did you speak to Glycine Switzerland? Are you sure your watch has been in Switzerland? Actually the picture you give here about the Glycine service is far from reality: It’s overreacted, unfair and false. I would even say you are the wrong person to wear a Glycine watch. Honestly speaking - and this is the first time I say something like that to a customer - "I don’t want you to wear a Glycine“. Your style is not Glycine style. May I personally invite you to send your watch back to me to Glycine Switzerland. I will pay you your money back and really hope you will never wear a Glycine watch again. Glycine doesn't need customers like you!

With my best regards
GLYCINE WATCH SA

Stephan A. Lack, President


----------



## Emre

I've emailed Mr.Lack for this comment,obviously it's his initial username here in WUS but not sure if he wrote it or we are facing a username hijacking case or...I can't and don't want to think of the third option ?!?


----------



## DeepEye

Monocrom said:


> No doubt. Has nothing to do with dealers that handle multiple lines from various brands. When it gets to a point that an unhappy consumer has to turn directly to the company itself, there should be a uniform method in place at that company for handling situations that one of their dealers either didn't want to or (in some cases) couldn't resolve to the customer's satisfaction.
> 
> It's genuinely unfortunate that a company can spend years, even generations building up a great reputation ... Then, the internet comes along where there is a much more open and free exchange of ideas and experiences. A handful, a couple of, or even just one unhappy customer with a legitimate gripe won't destroy that reputation. But can certainly put a dent in it in which other potential customers who like the product being offered, might pause and begin reconsidering buying. Or, even decide to get a similar product from a different brand. Some aspects of the business world are universal. Unfortunately, that's one of them.
> 
> *Years to build up a good, solid, even excellent reputation ... minutes to tear it down.*


I disagree. For every product category, there are tons of users with some kind of problem. You're more likely to post on a forum if you are having some problem with your product. On the internet there are always less positive comments than negative comments, for every given product. 
By the way, we are talking about watches produced in hundreds of thousands units. Should i stop buying something because someone in another country on another continent had a problem with a defective product or bad user service experience? No way. 
10 years ago i had to wait 2 month for a cellphone to come back after it broke down. And they didn't repair it, they gave me a new one. So why all the waiting? Never mind. It was a SonyEricsson. Guess what, i bought 2 more different phones from that company in following years.
And right now i'm waiting for my 3rd Glycine to arrive, even after having read this thread, i'm not impressed.


----------



## Monocrom

Stephan Lack said:


> Dear Legin
> 
> Frankly speaking I don't know exactly which goals you are pursuing with your contributions in this forum. Fact is you give a picture of our small family company which obviously is based on a very individual case. It can be that you have been unlucky with your Glycine retailer. If so, we are sorry about that. Did you personally speak to the distributor in the Netherlands? Did you speak to Glycine Switzerland? Are you sure your watch has been in Switzerland? Actually the picture you give here about the Glycine service is far from reality: It's overreacted, unfair and false. I would even say you are the wrong person to wear a Glycine watch. Honestly speaking - and this is the first time I say something like that to a customer - "I don't want you to wear a Glycine". Your style is not Glycine style. May I personally invite you to send your watch back to me to Glycine Switzerland. I will pay you your money back and really hope you will never wear a Glycine watch again. Glycine doesn't need customers like you!
> 
> With my best regards
> GLYCINE WATCH SA
> 
> Stephan A. Lack, President


:-s

I'm sorry, did I horribly miss something??

I was under the impression that this unfortunate situation was finally being resolved. I understand that the OP's timing the very first time you responded to this topic was unfortunate. Since it happened at or around August. Experienced watch collectors know that August is the worst month to try to contact any of the established watch brands located in Switzerland. So, no surprise to most of us that nothing came about back then. Though in fairness, doesn't seem as though the OP is a hard-core watch collector who is familiar with every nuance of this hobby.

I can understand why Legin was upset when he apparently got no response from anyone at Glycine when he tried contacting your company back in August. And then he posted about it in this topic. This topic nearly died out. I know that I and others have bumped this topic every now & then in the hope that this unfortunate situation would be resolved.

Things seemed to be headed nicely towards a good resolution. Honestly, the OP's comments in this topic were not aggressively hostile towards you or towards Glycine. Legin did not behave like an angry low-life. He did clearly get upset at the situation. (And rightly so. Anyone would have. Regardless of brand or watch model involved.) As I posted earlier, no one expects ANY company to make completely perfect products, during every shift, of every single day. But it's when a less-than-perfect example of the company's product gets by Quality Control and then into the hands of a customer ... How that company deals with the situation is what truly matters.

I'm sorry Mr. Lack, but telling an upset customer who received a less-than-perfect Glycine, _"I don't want you to wear a Glycine."_ Well ... That is just incredibly insulting. Credit where it is due, yes; it is terrific that you have offered to make sure that the OP's Combat Sub. is fixed properly. That was the correct way to handle this situation. Tossing in such an insult though, definitely was not.

Yes, I agree with you that Glycine makes quality watches. I agree with you that the watch the OP received is not representative of what the average Glycine customer gets when they buy one of your company's quality timepieces. However, none of that matters very much to the unfortunate customer who gets a Glycine watch that managed to get past Quality Control. They simply want the problem with their new watch corrected, and in a timely manner; as well as for free if it's under warranty. That's it. That's what they want. I don't believe that Legin was out of line in wanting what every customer under the same circumstances would want.

Offering to fix the OP's watch was absolutely the right thing to do. Insulting him though was not. Honestly, that was not necessary and it paints you in a very bad light. Even after finding this topic and keeping up with all the latest posts in it, I had planned on getting a Combat Sub. myself as my next watch purchase. I'm sure it would have been without flaws and without issues of any kind. I'm sure it would have been perfect. However, it is indeed upsetting to see that if an issue did develop with my Glycine; I can apparently expect to be insulted by a high-ranking representative of the company.

I do not know if the OP will grant your desire to not wear a Glycine. But I do know that I will.

I have no desire to purchase ANY product from any company in which a high-ranking executive of that company sees absolutely nothing wrong with insulting a customer. A customer who, although very upset, has not behaved in a manner that would justify such an insult. I no longer have a desire to own a Glycine Combat Sub. nor any other Glycine for that matter.


----------



## Monocrom

DeepEye said:


> I disagree. For every product category, there are tons of users with some kind of problem. You're more likely to post on a forum if you are having some problem with your product. On the internet there are always less positive comments than negative comments, for every given product.


I agree with you. But that's something every businessman understands. Is it fair? No.

But that's like getting upset with a puppy because it wants to play. Or, getting upset with a frog because if refuses to stop jumping. Or, getting mad at a cockroach because it's going to run away from you if you even remotely get close to it.

Some things just are the way they are. Some things are just universal truths. One of them being that customers who are perfectly happy with a company's products are not going to post happy reviews all over the internet in which they rave about how great the product is. Unhappy customer who received a rare lemon, oh yes! ... They are absolutely going to rant about their unhappiness. But that's a universal truth that every businessman is aware of. Consumers though are not. While one, or two, or just a tiny handful of bad reviews won't cause you or I to look elsewhere; such reviews are usually good enough to persuade a member of the General Public to look elsewhere. Once again, years to build up that great reputation. But takes a helluva lot less time to ruin it.


----------



## omeglycine

Emre said:


> I've emailed Mr.Lack for this comment,obviously it's his initial username here in WUS but not sure if he wrote it or we are facing a username hijacking case or...I can't and don't want to think of the third option ?!?


Agreed. Hard to believe this is legitimate.

Perhaps as a mod Uwe can provide insight (not to put anything on you, Uwe).


----------



## Uwe W.

omeglycine said:


> Agreed. Hard to believe this is legitimate.
> Perhaps as a mod Uwe can provide insight (not to put anything on you, Uwe).


As I already mentioned in a previous post in this thread, I have already verified the account.

After reading Herr Lack's reply, I've come to the conclusion that we're not in possession of the full details concerning this matter. The OP mentioned that he had contacted Glycine and Herr Lack (I believe), but we are not privy to what was written/said, so while Herr Lack's reply on the surface might seem disproportionate, there could be more to this story that might have prompted his firm comments.


----------



## omeglycine

Uwe W. said:


> As I already mentioned in a previous post in this thread, I have already verified the account. After reading Herr Lack's reply, I've come to the conclusion that we're not in possession of the full details concerning this matter. The OP mentioned that he had contacted Glycine and Herr Lack (I believe), but we are not privy to what was written/said, so while Herr Lack's reply on the surface might seem disproportionate, there could be more to this story that might have prompted his firm comments.


I know you verified the account. It just seemed more plausible that the account had since been hacked than for the company's CEO to communicate that message through such a public avenue. Absolutely nothing to gain from such a message but plenty to lose. Again, if real my fears are fully confirmed and my business with Glycine (I've owned 5) complete.


----------



## CSSTAP

I am one of the WUS members who did purchase a Glycine despite this thread. In fact, I would do it again. I am not sure why a certain user having +8 posts per day sends PMs to the OP. Maybe the thread should be closed since it has become impossible for an honest user or guest to make much sense of all this.


----------



## Legin

Stephan Lack said:


> Dear Legin
> 
> Frankly speaking I don't know exactly which goals you are pursuing with your contributions in this forum. Fact is you give a picture of our small family company which obviously is based on a very individual case. It can be that you have been unlucky with your Glycine retailer. If so, we are sorry about that. Did you personally speak to the distributor in the Netherlands? Did you speak to Glycine Switzerland? Are you sure your watch has been in Switzerland? Actually the picture you give here about the Glycine service is far from reality: It's overreacted, unfair and false. I would even say you are the wrong person to wear a Glycine watch. Honestly speaking - and this is the first time I say something like that to a customer - "I don't want you to wear a Glycine". Your style is not Glycine style. May I personally invite you to send your watch back to me to Glycine Switzerland. I will pay you your money back and really hope you will never wear a Glycine watch again. Glycine doesn't need customers like you!
> 
> With my best regards
> GLYCINE WATCH SA
> 
> Stephan A. Lack, President


Sorry, but excuse me?

I have to say that this is the rudest post that I have ever seen from the president of a company. For the record, I sent the watch back to the horologe platform Netherlands (in2watches special edition) who sent it back to Glycine via the Dutch Glycine agent in April this year.

I then posted the result on this forum and was asked to contact you direct by yourself-which I did via PM which were very polite and I will post these on this thread. To which I have had no reply from yourself at all.

It was then suggested by forum members that I contact you again via PM and email - again, I can post both of these here, in a very polite way thanking you for enquiring about me and the watch and I explained what had happened-just a statement of facts and a thank you for your time.

That was this week-then I have just seen this reply....words are beyond me and I am flabbergasted that the president of a company can behave like this on a public forum...

For the record, I have no axe to grind, collect many watches (I have Rolex, Omegas, Longines and others in my collection) and I work in a senior position for a world wide digital marketing company...although at present I have been in and out of hospital due to poor health...

I am sorry if that is really your attitude towards a customer who was merely asking for help-and you have very much put me off your product too-words just fail me...:-(


----------



## Legin

My first PM to Mr Lack 


Legin 
Member
Join Date
Oct 2009
Location
London, UK
Posts
111
Glycine Combat Sub issues
Thank you for your post on the forum, Mr Lack and please allow me to apologise for my late reply as I am sure that you are a busy man-I have had some health issues lately that have not really allowed me the time attend the forum as I would usually, apart from the odd post here and there.




In answer to your questions, yes the watch was bought brand new from a Dutch web page and AD Glycine dealer-a limited edition that he has your company make for his dealership. No, it was not then brought to a local retailer in the UK-I am a private individual who bought the watch direct from the Dutch AD then sent it back to them so that they could attempt to resolve the issues with the watch-which was still under warranty at the time.




The outcome of this is as I described in the original post and since then the watch has stayed in the box.




Again, I must apologise for the fact that I have not posted any pictures - and must state that, as I stated originally, the dings are small but are defiantly there and can be seen by the naked eye when looked at closely but can be seen better through a loupe...the camera that I have, though, is on an iPhone and struggles to pick these up 




Please also note that the strap splitting issue was resolved-which I covered in my original post 




I look forward to your reply




With thanks and kind regards


----------



## Legin

My second pm to Mr Lack


MSeptember 18th, 2013Legin 
Member
Join Date
Oct 2009
Location
London, UK
Posts
112

Glycine Combat Sub problems-reply to my email?
Dear Mr Lack


I am sorry to bother you but wondered if you had any response to my original email that I sent to you below back at the end of July:




Thank you for your post on the forum, Mr Lack and please allow me to apologise for my late reply as I am sure that you are a busy man-I have had some health issues lately that have not really allowed me the time attend the forum as I would usually, apart from the odd post here and there.








In answer to your questions, yes the watch was bought brand new from a Dutch web page and AD Glycine dealer-a limited edition that he has your company make for his dealership. No, it was not then brought to a local retailer in the UK-I am a private individual who bought the watch direct from the Dutch AD then sent it back to them so that they could attempt to resolve the issues with the watch-which was still under warranty at the time.








The outcome of this is as I described in the original post and since then the watch has stayed in the box.


----------



## psweeting

Legin, that post isn't on here anymore. I guess it has been removed. The name of account that Mr. Lack originally used has been change too.

I wouldn't really try to get any sort of customer service result on a forum where we can never know anyone's actual identity. Go through the company channels and just post results on here.


----------



## Legin

My email from this week that I sent at the behest of forum members


Dear Sir/Madam


I am sending this email to yourselves as a result of the issues that I have had with my new Glycine Combat Sub Special Edition that was bought from an authorised dealer in Holland and which I discussed on the watch forum in the Glycine section and via PM to Mr Lack-please see below-and I hope that you can help..


Thank you for your post on the forum, Mr Lack and please allow me to apologise for my late reply as I am sure that you are a busy man-I have had some health issues lately that have not really allowed me the time attend the forum as I would usually, apart from the odd post here and there.




In answer to your questions, yes the watch was bought brand new from a Dutch web page and AD Glycine dealer-a limited edition that he has your company make for his dealership. No, it was not then brought to a local retailer in the UK-I am a private individual who bought the watch direct from the Dutch AD then sent it back to them so that they could attempt to resolve the issues with the watch-which was still under warranty at the time.




The outcome of this is as I described in the original post and since then the watch has stayed in the box.




Again, I must apologise for the fact that I have not posted any pictures - and must state that, as I stated originally, the dings are small but are defiantly there and can be seen by the naked eye when looked at closely but can be seen better through a loupe...the camera that I have, though, is on an iPhone and struggles to pick these up 




Please also note that the strap splitting issue was resolved-which I covered in my original post 




I look forward to your reply


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Legin

psweeting said:


> Legin, that post isn't on here anymore. I guess it has been removed. The name of account that Mr. Lack originally used has been change too.
> 
> I wouldn't really try to get any sort of customer service result on a forum where we can never know anyone's actual identity. Go through the company channels and just post results on here.


Understood, but the original post is still there-I am also contacting Glycine direct again to ask about this..I just hope that was not the real Mr Lack-otherwise that shows some very poor customer service.I also have a screenshot of the original post-as I was so shocked somebody would post this :-(


----------



## Uwe W.

psweeting said:


> Legin, that post isn't on here anymore. I guess it has been removed. The name of account that Mr. Lack originally used has been change too.
> I wouldn't really try to get any sort of customer service result on a forum where we can never know anyone's actual identity. Go through the company channels and just post results on here.


Nothing has been removed. However, we have merged Herr Lack's accounts into one, which by the way HAS been verified.


----------



## Legin

Uwe W. said:


> Nothing has been removed. However, we have merged Herr Lack's accounts into one, which by the way HAS been verified.


In which case I am astonished by this...seriously dismayed and upset...I have not sent anything rude, or been nasty in anyway at all about Glycine or Mr Lack, simply stating the facts and then contacting him as he requested. To be honest, I had almost given up on Glycine getting back to me...and with my hospital and doc appointments I have been struggling to keep up with what's been happening :-( I have tonight contacted Glycine head office about this - I have taken screenshots of the post- and will call them as well. The marketing company that I work for has offices over there and works closely with many companies - so I am due to go out there when I am better..


----------



## CSSTAP

Meanwhile, could you please provide some pics with your issue? I assume that a guy in a "senior position for a world wide digital marketing company" can afford a good camera.


----------



## Legin

CSSTAP said:


> Meanwhile, could you please provide some pics with your issue? I assume that a guy in a "senior position for a world wide digital marketing company" can afford a good camera.


Yep, I can certainly provide pictures - will do so - but they will be via iPhone, as no I don't have a digital camera - no need as that's what I use my iPhone and iPad for...to be honest, I have lost all faith now in Glycine after Mr Lacks post and would not send it back to them after the rude comments he has posted.

I will reserve any further judgement until after I have talked to Glycines head office-and I have already referred them to his post and the comments that have been made about me by the president of their company.


----------



## archimedes

Thread subscribed, for updates ....


----------



## psweeting

Uwe W. said:


> Nothing has been removed. However, we have merged Herr Lack's accounts into one, which by the way HAS been verified.


Thanks for the response. I somehow managed to to miss a good 10 or so posts from when this was posted. I had to go through the hybrid view at the top and just read all of the posts from Stephen Lack.


----------



## Legin

Legin said:


> Yep, I can certainly provide pictures - will do so - but they will be via iPhone, as no I don't have a digital camera - no need as that's what I use my iPhone and iPad for...to be honest, I have lost all faith now in Glycine after Mr Lacks post and would not send it back to them after the rude comments he has posted.
> 
> I will reserve any further judgement until after I have talked to Glycines head office-and I have already referred them to his post and the comments that have been made about me by the president of their company.


Below is the letter that I had back from the dealer that I bought the watch from explaining what Glycine said;


----------



## Legin

first of the pictures shows the edge of the strap where fixed on the lugs in the watch splitting - Glycine resolved this to my satisfaction by supplying a spare watch strap for me-which I acknowledged in my original post - it's the side at the top


----------



## Legin

Here is the first of the dings that were there when I got the watch - left hand lug just below the pin hole - and the pin hole itself is slightly deformed, as if it's been hit


----------



## Legin

And here is the second of the dings - right hand lug - also not far from the strap pin hole, which again is slightly deformed/blurred over - again this is how it was when I got the watch


----------



## omeglycine

Those are definitely more significant imperfections than what one should expect in a new watch at this price point (and many lower ones). Especially the lug in the first pic. I think you're perfectly justified in asking for these issues to be addressed. I'm sure it's just the camera angle, but the lugs on the one side look significantly shorter than the other side.


----------



## Legin

And finally some light scratches on the other lug - with again a blurred pin hole - yes, I can get these polished out but as my watch was new and under warranty when I found them, then surely the manufacturer should have put right-hence why I contacted Glycine...


----------



## Legin

omeglycine said:


> Those are definitely more significant imperfections than what one should expect in a new watch at this price point (and many lower ones). Especially the lug in the first pic. I think you're perfectly justified in asking for these issues to be addressed. I'm sure it's just the camera angle, but the lugs on the one side look significantly shorter than the other side.


Thank you, that's what I was trying to explain


----------



## Legin

I forgot to post the final picture, this time from the crown side-bottom side-just above the lug hole this time - another small ding


----------



## logan2z

As someone who has had a Glycine Airman on my "want" list for a while, I find this thread thoroughly disappointing and has put me off the brand. Mr. Lack's response is completely inappropriate and quite shocking. If this is how the company treats it's customers then I'll spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## logan2z

Legin said:


> I forgot to post the final picture, this time from the crown side-bottom side-just above the lug hole this time - another small ding


This watch was purchased new from a Glycine AD? I've purchased used watches off the sales forum that are in better shape. Looks like many ham-fisted strap changes have taken place here.

Elgin, if I were in your shoes I'd take Mr. Lack up on his offer for a full refund and then go buy a watch from a company who cares about its customer's satisfaction.


----------



## psweeting

logan2z said:


> As someone who has had a Glycine Airman on my "want" list for a while, I find this thread thoroughly disappointing and has put me off the brand. Mr. Lack's response is completely inappropriate and quite shocking. If this is how the company treats it's customers then I'll spend my money elsewhere.


Same story here. My money has just gone on a Ball Skindiver instead of a GoldenEye Sub.


----------



## streetracer101

This thread is interesting. If the watch had these dents, why did it take the op 3 months to notice them? I am not going to cast judgment to either party, but something seems strange here. I know if my watch looked like that when new, it would've been boxed up and returned. Assuming the issue was not brought up to the AD until after 3 months, how would Glycine verify that it actually left the factory looking like that? I suspect there is more to this story outside of the public posts.


----------



## Legin

streetracer101 said:


> This thread is interesting. If the watch had these dents, why did it take the op 3 months to notice them? I am not going to cast judgment to either party, but something seems strange here. I know if my watch looked like that when new, it would've been boxed up and returned. Assuming the issue was not brought up to the AD until after 3 months, how would Glycine verify that it actually left the factory looking like that? I suspect there is more to this story outside of the public posts.


Actually you are wrong-there is no 'more outside of the public posts' - and I do not like your insinuation here- I do not lie and resent the implication given by you that I am-despite your 'not going to cast judgement' comment that is exactly what you have done with the rest of your comment-very clever.

The events happened exactly as I described them-and I have posted ALL the communication between both parties (as well as the letter from the dealer that describes Glycines response) - additionally, it was forum members here that reminded me to re-contact Mr Lack...I had let the matter slide and was content to let it be, as I have been dealing with very poor health that has required frequent trips to both doctor and hospital-frankly there are more important things than a £700 watch- like your health

FYI-I have contacted Glycine head office with Mr Lacks (if it was indeed him) comments and details of what has occurred-and right now, I do not care about the watch-what I do care about is the rudeness and baseless accusations made by Mr Lack-what I do next will depend upon Glycines response-and there I will leave it for now.


----------



## dougiedude

streetracer101 said:


> This thread is interesting. If the watch had these dents, why did it take the op 3 months to notice them? I am not going to cast judgment to either party, but something seems strange here. I know if my watch looked like that when new, it would've been boxed up and returned. Assuming the issue was not brought up to the AD until after 3 months, how would Glycine verify that it actually left the factory looking like that? I suspect there is more to this story outside of the public posts.


*+1*

I agree; we must not have the full 'story' here... and I am not implying any negative judgement on Legin, our OP, either... Nigel, I hope that Glycine does the right thing here, and takes good care of you, to your satisfaction.

I also think you are over-reacting to 'streetracer's post; he was merely using the information you gave us to state that some vital information to understanding your situation is obviously missing. Perhaps Mr. Lack mistook you for a non-WIS..:rodekaart.. or some idiot on another forum somewhere...

At any rate, I'm glad you posted the pics, and I'm sure you have a good reason for why it was 3 months before you addressed those case scars... (pardon me if I forgot, or missed what was your explanation).


----------



## Emre

Nigel,as a forum-mate I am with you.
Those dents - or I don't know,they look like case production failures- are totally unacceptable. While you had your rightful stand as a customer with an inline language the weak attitude as a response is not acceptable. I doubt you will have another reply from Glycine,Stephan Lack is the very owner and president of the company.In this case IMO take his offer,send the watch back.I am really sorry for what has happened,but I believe there is a lot to learn in this topic...it's sad.


----------



## Axelay2003

Mr. Lack's response is a huge disappointment. The watch looked used to me. Too many dings and there seems to be some metal deformities around one of the lug holes. I'd get my money back. I have had 5 Glycines and still have 2. The brand new Airman Mystery was perfect except for the red 24 hour hand did not move. The whole watch was replaced, but this time the red 24 hour hand did not center at every hour with respect to the 12 hour hand. I just got a refund finally. I sold an Airman Base 22 and that one was perfect even the 24 hour hand positioning. I have 2 Glycines left and both have no issues. My recommendation to all is when purchasing watches, especially brand new from AD dealer, heck even from Gray Market vendors, is to scrutinize all surfaces of watch for any defects. Issues usually are resolved much better early in the game.


----------



## Legin

Emre said:


> Nigel,as a forum-mate I am with you.
> Those dents - or I don't know,they look like case production failures- are totally unacceptable. While you had your rightful stand as a customer with an inline language the weak attitude as a response is not acceptable. I doubt you will have another reply from Glycine,Stephan Lack is the very owner and president of the company.In this case IMO take his offer,send the watch back.I am really sorry for what has happened,but I believe there is a lot to learn in this topic...it's sad.


Thanks Emre for your support and sorry StreetRacer for being so defensive-I am not in a good place at the moment with my health (I have a ripped lower intestine which means that I am in constant pain-it's being treated but it's a long process).

in reply to the 3 months question - it was simply that I have a lot of other watches that I wear too on a regular basis, so didn't really wear the Glycine a lot - I wore it a few times (for size etc) but then just put it away. It wasn't until I went to get it out and clean it with a cloth (was going out on a special occasion) that I noticed the problems.

To be fair, I do not even care about it now whether the watch is repaired, left as is or even thrown away - I am more worried about my health, and much more upset about Mr Lacks comments than anything else.

And Glycine head office have just got back to me with the below email-so many thanks to Glycine head office who have kindly responded at such a late time in the night EUrope.

I have replied with the details but I would rather have an apology from Mr Lack over his comments made to me than my watch fixed or a new one - I don't care now about the watch but my good name and character mean more to me.

Thank you all for your support.

Kind regards

Dear Mr

Many thanks for your mail.

We know that Mr Lack was very upset about this case.
We will discuss your case with him again and will come back to you early next week.

It would be helpful if you can tell us again when and where you bought this watch and when and where you noticed the scratches on your watch.
Many thanks!

Let's hope we can find a solution for this unpleasant story.

with best regards
GLYCINE WATCH SA
Service Department

Eckweg 8, P.O.Box 6044
2500 Bienne 6, Switzerland

Tel ++41 32 341 22 13
Fax ++41 32 341 22 16
::: Glycine Watch SA ::: Bienne 1914 ::: Swiss Made :::


----------



## Uwe W.

I certainly wouldn't make any judgement based on those photos as quite frankly I don't think their quality is good enough. What I find more telling about this situation is the AD's letter in which it is claimed that neither the AD, nor Glycine (assuming that the AD in fact sent the watch to Glycine), found anything non-standard with the watch's finish. It seems rather odd - to me - that both companies would declare the watch to be fine if it had glaring defects. They seemed more than happy to take care of the strap issue, so what would their motivation be to ignore something more serious?

It's a shame that the OP ended up with a watch that he isn't satisfied with. Glycine has offered him a full refund; considering the circumstances that would probably be the smartest thing for him to do. It may not make any sense to some of you, but none of this has altered my view of the company or its products and I'll continue to be a Glycine customer in the future. Just as some of you have your reasons for no longer considering the brand for future purchases, some of us have reasons for not throwing the baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## streetracer101

Legin said:


> Actually you are wrong-there is no 'more outside of the public posts' - and I do not like your insinuation here- I do not lie and resent the implication given by you that I am-despite your 'not going to cast judgement' comment that is exactly what you have done with the rest of your comment-very clever.
> 
> The events happened exactly as I described them-and I have posted ALL the communication between both parties (as well as the letter from the dealer that describes Glycines response) - additionally, it was forum members here that reminded me to re-contact Mr Lack...I had let the matter slide and was content to let it be, as I have been dealing with very poor health that has required frequent trips to both doctor and hospital-frankly there are more important things than a £700 watch- like your health
> 
> FYI-I have contacted Glycine head office with Mr Lacks (if it was indeed him) comments and details of what has occurred-and right now, I do not care about the watch-what I do care about is the rudeness and baseless accusations made by Mr Lack-what I do next will depend upon Glycines response-and there I will leave it for now.


Well, here's the deal. As I think you already know, there is no way for anyone here to validate anything that might've transpired privately between you , glycine and the ceo...regardless of if anything actually did happen.
At this juncture, glycine has said to contact them and they'll refund your purchase price. You're not going to be happy with the watch, so you need to decide to keep it or send it in for a refund. 
If I was in your shoes, I'd take the later option and be done.
Personally, I've seen "lnib" watches sold in similar condition..no insinuation implied. It is basically impossible for you to improve that the watch was originally in this condition, so if you can get a full refund on it then you're going to be far better off then trying to sell it at the deflated price (that a preowned glycine would command).


----------



## dougiedude

Legin said:


> And Glycine head office have just got back to me with the below email-so many thanks to Glycine head office who have kindly responded at such a late time in the night EUrope.
> 
> I have replied with the details but I would rather have an apology from Mr Lack over his comments made to me than my watch fixed or a new one - I don't care now about the watch but my good name and character mean more to me.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Dear Mr
> 
> Many thanks for your mail.
> 
> We know that Mr Lack was very upset about this case.
> We will discuss your case with him again and will come back to you early next week.
> 
> It would be helpful if you can tell us again when and where you bought this watch and when and where you noticed the scratches on your watch.
> Many thanks!
> 
> Let's hope we can find a solution for this unpleasant story.
> 
> with best regards
> GLYCINE WATCH SA
> Service Department
> 
> Eckweg 8, P.O.Box 6044
> 2500 Bienne 6, Switzerland
> 
> Tel ++41 32 341 22 13
> Fax ++41 32 341 22 16
> ::: Glycine Watch SA ::: Bienne 1914 ::: Swiss Made :::


Well, this certainly sounds promising, doesn't it?

Still, short of an apology; and if that doesn't happen, well, don't take it personally, Nigel... as you've already said, you have more important things to take care of right now.

I hope you get well soon...:-!


----------



## Legin

Uwe W. said:


> I certainly wouldn't make any judgement based on those photos as quite frankly I don't think their quality is good enough. What I find more telling about this situation is the AD's letter in which it is claimed that neither the AD, nor Glycine (assuming that the AD in fact sent the watch to Glycine), found anything non-standard with the watch's finish. It seems rather odd - to me - that both companies would declare the watch to be fine if it had glaring defects. They seemed more than happy to take care of the strap issue, so what would their motivation be to ignore something more serious?
> 
> It's a shame that the OP ended up with a watch that he isn't satisfied with. Glycine has offered him a full refund; considering the circumstances that would probably be the smartest thing for him to do. It may not make any sense to some of you, but none of this has altered my view of the company or its products and I'll continue to be a Glycine customer in the future. Just as some of you have your reasons for no longer considering the brand for future purchases, some of us have reasons for not throwing the baby out with the bathwater.


Hi Uwe

Understand where your coming from and I was happy to leave this situation as was after posting my experience-if you re-read the string Mr Lack asked me to contact him to see if there was anything he could do, which I did-not the other way round. When I did, there was no reply back-so I thought best to leave it-the reasons why, I have explained...

It was only this week that I was told to re-contact him, by forum members as I missed the posts on here, to see if he had a reply-which was my simple PM (which I have posted here), which I do not think warranted such a rude and accusing reply - maybe he has me confused with someone else but that is what has upset me the most - I don't care about the watch or what it cost right now - it's the principle - sorry but I just don't expect a CEO of a major company to act in that way towards me when he is the person that asked me to contact him!

Kind regards


----------



## omeglycine

Uwe W. said:


> It may not make any sense to some of you, but none of this has altered my view of the company or its products and I'll continue to be a Glycine customer in the future. Just as some of you have your reasons for no longer considering the brand for future purchases, some of us have reasons for not throwing the baby out with the bathwater.


As one who has declared that I will not be purchasing from the current ownership group ("family-owned", now there is some dishonesty), I can still understand your position. I don't think its a matter of making sense or not. We will all weigh elements of this thread and our past experiences with glycine differently, and no one's conclusion is more correct than anyone else's.

The QC issue isn't my issue; the CS issue is. But even more so I just can't bring myself to even consider purchasing a watch from a company whose CEO would make such an incredibly asinine statement on the internet's preeminent watch forum.

Edit: even if there was something nefarious going on, which I don't believe to be the case, I can't think of a worse way to handle it from a business standpoint than that post.


----------



## Legin

dougiedude said:


> Well, this certainly sounds promising, doesn't it?
> 
> Still, short of an apology; and if that doesn't happen, well, don't take it personally, Nigel... as you've already said, you have more important things to take care of right now.
> 
> I hope you get well soon...:-!


Thanks Dougiedude-yes, it's good of them to reply and I will see what they come back with...thank you for the best wishes, I hope to get better soon too - I have an operation due and am waiting on the date, looks like it could be over Christmas which is not good but at least it would mean they are fixing it


----------



## Legin

streetracer101 said:


> Well, here's the deal. As I think you already know, there is no way for anyone here to validate anything that might've transpired privately between you , glycine and the ceo...regardless of if anything actually did happen.
> At this juncture, glycine has said to contact them and they'll refund your purchase price. You're not going to be happy with the watch, so you need to decide to keep it or send it in for a refund.
> If I was in your shoes, I'd take the later option and be done.
> Personally, I've seen "lnib" watches sold in similar condition..no insinuation implied. It is basically impossible for you to improve that the watch was originally in this condition, so if you can get a full refund on it then you're going to be far better off then trying to sell it at the deflated price (that a preowned glycine would command).


Hi Streetracer-first, please let me say sorry for my harsh words earlier, everyone has their opinion and that was not fair of me to act like that towards you.

Agree with what you are saying, and you are right I have no way of knowing.. For me now, I don't care about the watch anymore (refund or give it away) but I do care about the rudeness shown to me when I have been polite at all times in my dealing with Mr Lack...I think that I will just leave it and not respond - I need to concentrate on my health more.

Thank you for your input on this


----------



## streetracer101

Legin said:


> Hi Streetracer-first, please let me say sorry for my harsh words earlier, everyone has their opinion and that was not fair of me to act like that towards you.
> 
> Agree with what you are saying, and you are right I have no way of knowing.. For me now, I don't care about the watch anymore (refund or give it away) but I do care about the rudeness shown to me when I have been polite at all times in my dealing with Mr Lack...I think that I will just leave it and not respond - I need to concentrate on my health more.
> 
> Thank you for your input on this


That's my point. You're sick and you need to focus on getting better. You should take the refund (IMO) and focus on more important stuff. The opinions on the issue have already been formed by all parties, and I doubt any resolution outside of a refund will change any of those thoughts.


----------



## Legin

Please let me just say to everyone who has replied to me, thank you for your input on this subject and advice - and many thanks to those of you that have taken the time to wish me a speedy recovery - as you can see Glycine head office have replied to me and I have given them the details - which is good of them.

I will see what happens next but to be honest just a simple apology would do....I don't care about a refund or refurbished watch etc but a simple apology would be good.

And for the record, I am not a Glycine hater-or indeed any watch company hater-I just simply sent a PM to Mr Lack at his request after he read of my disappointment with my previous customer care experience and offered to help me-that's it and really all there is to it :-(

I have not hated on anyone at Glycine, been nasty to Mr Lack or made any accusations-simply stated what happened and thanked him for his time.

Anyway, once again thank you all


----------



## Legin

streetracer101 said:


> That's my point. You're sick and you need to focus on getting better. You should take the refund (IMO) and focus on more important stuff. The opinions on the issue have already been formed by all parties, and I doubt any resolution outside of a refund will change any of those thoughts.


Thanks Streetracer-agree mate, I will just leave this be and see what happens-thank you


----------



## Lilhoody

Fear? You fear honesty and integrity from a CEO (on-line nonetheless)? I fear armed men; I worry for the future of the modern man. The OP has been given superior service and even the offer of a refund. Yet he just whines more...a victim through and through.

Frankly, I applaud Lack's response...makes me want to own a Glycine.


----------



## omeglycine

Lilhoody said:


> Fear? You fear honesty and integrity from a CEO (on-line nonetheless)? I fear the softening of modern men. The OP has been given superior service and even the offer of a refund. Frankly, I applaud Lack's response...makes me want to own a Glycine.


Ha, believe me I fear the same. It's quite easy to be rude online. I wouldn't consider his response to show any form of integrity, nor be the actions of someone from a harder time gone by.


----------



## CSSTAP

Maybe next time the OP should choose a brick and mortar store. One of my Swiss watches had a fired blue screws loose. Lost the strap after a couple of months and did not complain...got a good price. I am sick and tired of this crap "Customer Satisfaction". Fact is that some individuals will never be pleased.


----------



## Lilhoody

omeglycine said:


> Ha, believe me I fear the same. It's quite easy to be rude online. I wouldn't consider his response to show any form of integrity, nor be the actions of someone from a harder time gone by.


I didn't expect you would, though your Grandfather would probably agree.


----------



## omeglycine

Lilhoody said:


> I didn't expect you would, though your Grandfather would probably agree.


Idk. My grandfather raised the baddest man I've ever known or likely ever will. In today's world perhaps he would have been in the UFC instead of being an audit partner and C level. But then again at 6-9 he would have never been able to take his D1 wrestling pedigree to the UFC since everyone hates Goliath and they cap the HWT division at a measly 265 lbs. Part of me wishes I hadn't walked away from wrestling when I did; I could make the limit. But I digress a bit. Anyway, I think my grandpa and I would see eye to eye on this one. Especially considering my actual point.

My point: it's not even the message so much as it's the stupidity of the message. Though I guess I'm not surprised in today's modern world that the message would attract new customers. Really nothing surprises me these days.


----------



## Uwe W.

A friendly reminder to everyone: 

Please stick to the topic of this thread
Please observe the forum's rules - in particular the one that requires you to be courteous to other members

I've had to do a little mild editing here and don't want this thread, which has been fairly civil so far - to degenerate any further.

Thanks in advance for you co-operation.


----------



## Jeep99dad

I must say i too am very surprised that the OP didn't see the defects he describes (can't really tell myself from his pic and on my phone small screen) when he first bought the watch or anytime before the 3-month timeframe he gave us. It just seems very unlikely to me (whether true or not) so I imagine it seems unlikely to Glycine too? 
But that being said I hope he gets what he is after and more importantly I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Legin

Lilhoody said:


> Fear? You fear honesty and integrity from a CEO (on-line nonetheless)? I fear armed men; I worry for the future of the modern man. The OP has been given superior service and even the offer of a refund. Yet he just whines more...a victim through and through.
> 
> Frankly, I applaud Lack's response...makes me want to own a Glycine.


Really...:roll: If you bothered to read the whole string, you will see that I was content to let the matter drop...yet again, I have to state that it was members here of this forum who told me to contact Mr Lack...and no, I would like to know where a 'superior service' entitles somebody to be rude??

Having worked in customer service many years ago - you never act like that towards a customer - and it's not the watch I care about but the attitude now. How would you feel if your bank manager or you car dealer acted in the same way?

And as for you comment-'yet he whines more' - childish beyond belief - you do not even know me yet do me the discourtesy of this kind of comment from behind your safe keyboard..nice


----------



## Legin

Uwe W. said:


> A friendly reminder to everyone:
> 
> Please stick to the topic of this thread
> Please observe the forum's rules - in particular the one that requires you to be courteous to other members
> 
> I've had to do a little mild editing here and don't want this thread, which has been fairly civil so far - to degenerate any further.
> 
> Thanks in advance for you co-operation.


Thank you Uwe-I don't understand why people are so rude-or frankly nasty-to other people on a forum where we are all supposed to share the same hobby..I simply posted what happened, and then when asked by Glycine contacted Mr Lack-and that's it..nothing sinister or odd behind that...and I have posted no where else about this, only here.

Yet, I have had accusations and allegations thrown at me across this thread that people seem happy to do from behind the safety of their keyboard-yet would not do in front of your face for fear of litigation. Makes me wonder about people.


----------



## chris slack

in a world where people say "have a nice day" while preparing to stab you in the back,i find herr lacks` post quite refreshing,however ill advised ! his was an honest gut felt response,surely all of us have said things in the heat of the moment that we have wished we could take back,maybe he had just had a bad day or a row with his wife !! the post only proves he is human !


----------



## Legin

Jeep99dad said:


> I must say i too am very surprised that the OP didn't see the defects he describes (can't really tell myself from his pic and on my phone small screen) when he first bought the watch or anytime before the 3-month timeframe he gave us. It just seems very unlikely to me (whether true or not) so I imagine it seems unlikely to Glycine too?
> But that being said I hope he gets what he is after and more importantly I wish him a speedy recovery.


As I explained earlier-I have several watches that I wear in rotation hence why I didn't notice until I went to clean it for use on a special occasion, as I had not worn it a lot...and, as I stated, I had worn it several times up to that point- and yet again, I have to point out that it was Glycine that told me to contact them - not me contacting them again.

I had let the matter drop (after Glycine responded the first time and I had stated my surprise/upset about them not recognising the ding issue on here) for reasons that I explained.

Then Mr Lack asked me to contact him with the details of what happened as he wanted to address the matter which I did via 3 PMs and 1 email which I have shown everyone here-being polite each time and that is it, it really is that simple.


----------



## Legin

chris slack said:


> in a world where people say "have a nice day" while preparing to stab you in the back,i find herr lacks` post quite refreshing,however ill advised ! his was an honest gut felt response,surely all of us have said things in the heat of the moment that we have wished we could take back,maybe he had just had a bad day or a row with his wife !! the post only proves he is human !


Hi Chris-yes, maybe he was having an 'off day' then fine but you should not do that online, and a quick apology would have been the thing to do-it's the way that he has communicated this in his post when I have done nothing wrong-merely did what he himself asked me to do-PM him details of what happened - which I did.


----------



## Legin

CSSTAP said:


> Maybe next time the OP should choose a brick and mortar store. One of my Swiss watches had a fired blue screws loose. Lost the strap after a couple of months and did not complain...got a good price. I am sick and tired of this crap "Customer Satisfaction". Fact is that some individuals will never be pleased.


Thank you for your 'kind' comment here-if I had been 'sick and tired of this crap customer satisfaction' when I worked in that area, then the company I worked for at the time would have had no customers and I would have been out of a job-your right, some people are never pleased- but if you read the string I was content to let the matter drop-Glycine (Mr Lack) contacted me and asked if he could help - to which I sent him the PMs and email that I have shown on this forum-nothing more and nothing less-each time I have been courteous and explained everything - nothing I have done has warranted both Mr Lacks response NOR some peoples comments on this forum-I am not trying to do anything dodgy but merely replying to Mr Lack.

As I have stated, I was surprised that Glycine contacted me direct and asked me to get back to them-I did not expect it or anything else from them.


----------



## Legin

What I don't understand here is why Mr Lack has posted such rude comments towards me-unless he has me confused with somebody else, basically he contacted me-not the other way round. 

Yes, I sent my watch back to Glycine-via the dealer-yes, they took 2 months to get back to me and tell me can't do anything about the dings (not even a polish out) but we can give you a spare strap - fine, I post about this on here-stating the facts and my disappointment - no nasty comments or rudeness about the company or individuals. 

There I left the matter-then I was sent a PM by a forum member saying that Mr Lack was asking me to contact him as he wanted to see if he could do anything-very nice of him-so I responded with the polite PMs that you have seen stating what happened and thanking him for his time.

Mr Lack did not respond, so 1-2 months later I sent him another polite PM asking if he had received my previous one - again I have posted that here - again I heard nothing and thought fair enough he cannot do anything and left it-especially as other things were happening in my life.

Again, I had a PM from a forum member saying that Mr Lack was back and to contact him again as he was posting about customer service-so I resent the same PM to him and also an email with the same PM in it - then heard nothing back until I saw his blunt and rude post on here.

And that's it - I do not understand what I have do to create such hostility - all Mr Lack had to do if he wanted to reply to my PM was say no we can't do anything - fair enough, not a problem - or yes, we can this to this....and that's it -simple really-and remember I did not contact him, he asked me to contact him and he would see what he could do to resolve the matter...

So I am lost as to understand what I have done which warrants such hostility from both Mr Lack and some members of this forum on this string :-(

I am sorry to those of you that 'love' Glycine for upsetting you by simply stating the facts - I have not done anything underhand or dodgy and all my comments about this issue have been kept to this forum alone - I am simply a customer who did what he was asked to by Mr Lack-I have nothing to hide and no axe to grind, and I have shown you all the correspondence that I have had with Mr Lack - with the exception of the email that I sent back to Glycine customer care in reply to their email yesterday-and I am willing share that too if required - I have nothing to hide here at all.


----------



## T1ck

Crikey! Just read the whole thing (because I really like a couple of Glycine watches), but I have no desire to give Glycine any money if that is how they treat people that are polite, considerate and humble. 

Hopefully it will turn out that the person posting as the head of Glycine is a competitor out to damage the company's reputation and this is all a big conspiracy/scam. I struggle to believe that anybody who leads a company has such poor personal skills.

Legin, I hope your health issues get sorted.


----------



## Legin

T1ck said:


> Crikey! Just read the whole thing (because I really like a couple of Glycine watches), but I have no desire to give Glycine any money if that is how they treat people that are polite, considerate and humble.
> 
> Hopefully it will turn out that the person posting as the head of Glycine is a competitor out to damage the company's reputation and this is all a big conspiracy/scam. I struggle to believe that anybody who leads a company has such poor personal skills.
> 
> Legin, I hope your health issues get sorted.


Thank T1ck - that's good of you to post your thoughts on this and thank you for your kind words and thoughts.

Kind regards


----------



## balzebub

Reading the response from the CEO of Glycine was really an eye opener for me. No one should ever say that to a paying customer! Doing it on a public forum just makes it worse! It doesn't matter what the issue is, you never ever treat a customer like that. I hope the OP gets a good explanation for such an outburst from Glycine HQ. And yes one's health is the most important, so here's wishing the OP a speedy recovery!


----------



## Legin

balzebub said:


> Reading the response from the CEO of Glycine was really an eye opener for me. No one should ever say that to a paying customer! Doing it on a public forum just makes it worse! It doesn't matter what the issue is, you never ever treat a customer like that. I hope the OP gets a good explanation for such an outburst from Glycine HQ. And yes one's health is the most important, so here's wishing the OP a speedy recovery!


Thank you balzebub - that's the point that I was trying to make, and I am just hoping that Mr Lack mixed me up with somebody else :-( Thank you for the best wishes-I am hoping that the operation which I am waiting on will cure that...

Before all this started, even with the issues that I had with my watch which I had been happy to let drop until I was contacted by Mr Lack, I was contemplating buying the 1953 Airmen watch this year-I have always wanted an Airmen as I have always viewed this watch as 'ground breaking' in its time, and one of those that you must have in your collection as an iconic time piece...also it was something to cheer myself up with before my op...but sadly no more do I want any Glycine watch after this, especially after the comments made about me in Mr Lacks post :-(


----------



## Custom

Ordered a Glycine Airman last week before I saw this post. 0.o 

Two takeaways here for me. As soon as it arrives I am going to inspect it with a fine tooth comb and should I find similar defect, I will be contacting the company post haste. Second, even knowing the racket that has occurred on this thread post, I have no problem ordering Glycine's superior product. 

On a side note, I am still holding out for resolution, and or the veil being pulled away on this thread and finding out that it was all just a misunderstanding. IE: as the OP stated, a mistake in identity, or Herr Lack's account being falsified or hacked.

Either way I will enjoy my Glycine for years to come.

Best of luck OP on your health and pending operation. Speedy recovery!


----------



## omeglycine

Apologies for my poor wording. I meant that the decision to make a post of that nature would lose more customers than it would attract, and therefore I thought it foolish. Wasn't trying to imply that anyone who appreciated his directness was foolish for doing so.


----------



## Legin

Custom said:


> Ordered a Glycine Airman last week before I saw this post. 0.o
> 
> Two takeaways here for me. As soon as it arrives I am going to inspect it with a fine tooth comb and should I find similar defect, I will be contacting the company post haste. Second, even knowing the racket that has occurred on this thread post, I have no problem ordering Glycine's superior product.
> 
> On a side note, I am still holding out for resolution, and or the veil being pulled away on this thread and finding out that it was all just a misunderstanding. IE: as the OP stated, a mistake in identity, or Herr Lack's account being falsified or hacked.
> 
> Either way I will enjoy my Glycine for years to come.
> 
> Best of luck OP on your health and pending operation. Speedy recovery!


Thank you Custom - and enjoy your watch - I have always wanted an Airmen, and despite all this still think that the Glycine Airman watch is iconic and stands up there along side others of its time, such as the GMT Rolex etc and the Omega Speedmaster Chrono and the W&P Early Bird..

I too am hoping this has simply been a case of mistaken identity or account hacked, as I just can't believe the president of a company would act in such a way :-(


----------



## namor

I applaud Glycine's response. They care about the end use of their product, and target it to a special audience. The OP is clearly not that type of person, so the company is doing the stand-up thing and buying its watch back. The OP is made perfectly whole, and should have no complaints.

As to the tenor of the communications - it is exactly as it should be; the OP implies Glycine sold an inferior product of shoddy materials (whose shoddiness took 3 months to notice, thats how glaring it was), and the firm replied that it wanted to eliminate the problem now and forevermore. Bravo to all involved.


----------



## Legin

namor said:


> I applaud Glycine's response. They care about the end use of their product, and target it to a special audience. The OP is clearly not that type of person, so the company is doing the stand-up thing and buying its watch back. The OP is made perfectly whole, and should have no complaints.
> 
> As to the tenor of the communications - it is exactly as it should be; the OP implies Glycine sold an inferior product of shoddy materials (whose shoddiness took 3 months to notice, thats how glaring it was), and the firm replied that it wanted to eliminate the problem now and forevermore. Bravo to all involved.


Really? So you applaud rudeness and unfounded accusations do you? Have you read the whole string and my acknowledgment to Glycine? Are you aware that Mr Lack asked me to contact him-and that I had let the matter drop? And how do you know what kind of person I am?

So, no it's not 'exactly as it should be' and I do hope that next time you reply to somebody in a company that offers to help you that you do not get false, possibly litigatious, allegations made against you :-(


----------



## Jeep99dad

Legin said:


> As I explained earlier-I have several watches that I wear in rotation hence why I didn't notice until I went to clean it for use on a special occasion, as I had not worn it a lot...and, as I stated, I had worn it several times up to that point- and yet again, I have to point out that it was Glycine that told me to contact them - not me contacting them again.
> 
> I had let the matter drop (after Glycine responded the first time and I had stated my surprise/upset about them not recognising the ding issue on here) for reasons that I explained.
> 
> Then Mr Lack asked me to contact him with the details of what happened as he wanted to address the matter which I did via 3 PMs and 1 email which I have shown everyone here-being polite each time and that is it, it really is that simple.


Ah! I am slow! Sorry
So are you saying you didn't see the glaring defect that can be seen without a magnifier when you first bought and received the watch? 
You didn't inspect or look at it when you first got it like any other WIS would do? I'm not saying take a microscope to it but you know... Look at it with your eyes if nothing else because it's a brand new watch you just got and are proud and excited to have in your collection? And also maybe to make sure all is ok? I mean that's be the time to do right, just maybe? When you first bought it?? 
Is it possible those marks or whatever they are were made after purchase? How are we supposed to know. Just playing devil's advocate. There are always two sides to a story and from behind a computer screen it's not easy. So I'm not saying you are not telling the truth but allow others to see things from a different perspective! You posted openly on a big forum and you are gonna get opinions of all sorts, some supporting you and others not so much. Some won't give a crap either. So if you don't want those opinions I suggest you don't post on open forums. Return the watch and move on. I am sure it's not the first or at least won't be the last time someone will talk to you in such a manner. It happens and we need to let suff like that roll off our backs. As they say: HTFU and I mean it in a good way. Use this as a personal growing experience.


----------



## JP Chestnut

Legin said:


> Really? So you applaud rudeness and unfounded accusations do you? Have you read the whole string and my acknowledgment to Glycine? Are you aware that Mr Lack asked me to contact him-and that I had let the matter drop? And how do you know what kind of person I am?
> 
> So, no it's not 'exactly as it should be' and I do hope that next time you reply to somebody in a company that offers to help you that you do not get false, possibly litigatious, allegations made against you :-(


Check the items you purchase more closely next time, take the refund, tell the CEO to f-off if you want, and get on with your life.


----------



## Jeep99dad

JP Chestnut said:


> Check the items you purchase more closely next time, take the refund, tell the CEO to f-off if you want, and get on with your life.


That's what I'd do it! Can't let this little crap ruin your day! JeeZ! I'd be dead from worry and stress if I did! Get kicked in the nuts all the time in life, gotta learn to deal with it. Tell him how you feel, have a bourbon and put it all behind u


----------



## Legin

Jeep99dad said:


> That's what I'd do it! Can't let this little crap ruin your day! JeeZ! I'd be dead from worry and stress if I did! Get kicked in the nuts all the time in life, gotta learn to deal with it. Tell him how you feel, have a bourbon and put it all behind u


Agree guys - and yes maybe I should have looked closer - and I was happy just to let it drop - then Mr Lack contacted me and asked me to explain the details to him. It's not the watch I care about now - it's the unfounded comments made at me by Mr Lack which I did not warrant which has upset me much more than any CS from Glycine-especially as I replied to him at his request.


----------



## dnslater

This thread is a good reminder, when you decide to take your rant to the public forum, be prepared for folks not to agree with you and grow thick skin. Good luck to the OP.


----------



## toxicavenger

Honestly if you had contacted me after 3 months complaining about these issues I would have told you to buzz off.

And as much of a big deal the dents are you should have notice them right away and not 90 days later.

The strap should have been taken care of like it was. But I like Mr. Lack's last response because he is trying to get rid of problem all the together that should have been taken care of from the start of the purchase not later on when you felt like it. Because honestly if he did fix these issues with the watch right now then he would taking the chance that in 6 months you would have noticed something else that would cause another thread to be started about their company.

Heck just get your money back and call it quits and go on to another brand. But this time inspect that watch asap.

Good luck


----------



## Legin

toxicavenger said:


> Honestly if you had contacted me after 3 months complaining about these issues I would have told you to buzz off.
> 
> And as much of a big deal the dents are you should have notice them right away and not 90 days later.
> 
> The strap should have been taken care of like it was. But I like Mr. Lack's last response because he is trying to get rid of problem all the together that should have been taken care of from the start of the purchase not later on when you felt like it. Because honestly if he did fix these issues with the watch right now then he would taking the chance that in 6 months you would have noticed something else that would cause another thread to be started about their company.
> 
> Heck just get your money back and call it quits and go on to another brand. But this time inspect that watch asap.
> 
> Good luck


Really? Please try to actually read the thread-if you did you will notice that the issue was dealt with and I explained about the 3 month gap at the time to the dealer, I then explained my disappointment politely on a post on this - pointing out that I was disappointed in their customer service-that was it-nothing more and nothing less.

I had forgotten about it until I was contacted by forum members telling me that Mr Lack was trying to contact me to help - at his request I then sent PMs to him explaining the situation with no reply in return - and that was it until Mr Lack posted his post here - so please explain to me how that is being 'a problem' and how that warrants a post that is, at least to me, rather rude - it's not the watch that bothers me - it's the fact that Mr Lack saw it upon himself to ask me to contact him direct to help resolve the issue, then after I responded to his request - twice - the second time again at his request and the behest of forum members - and I then get this post in return...and that's what upsets me the most.


----------



## lumm0x

If this is indeed the real Stephen Lack I am now 100% convinced I want to buy a Glycine.


----------



## JP Chestnut

toxicavenger said:


> Heck just get your money back and call it quits and go on to another brand. But this time inspect that watch asap.
> 
> Good luck


this is so true. When you need to check a rolex or omega with a loupe before you buy, you absolutely better give a $500 (or whatever) watch a really good eyeballing when you get it.


----------



## Lilhoody

Legin said:


> Really? So you applaud rudeness and unfounded accusations do you? Have you read the whole string and my acknowledgment to Glycine? Are you aware that Mr Lack asked me to contact him-and that I had let the matter drop? And how do you know what kind of person I am?
> 
> So, no it's not 'exactly as it should be' and I do hope that next time you reply to somebody in a company that offers to help you that you do not get false, possibly litigatious, allegations made against you :-(


Litigatious? This is the greatest WUS ever.

PS: I'm glad your health is better.


----------



## Hoppyjr

OP: carefully examine what you purchase and quit your whining. Either take Mr. Glycine up on his offer....or don't, but leave it be. You're starting to sound like my ex-wife..... o|


----------



## Machine Head

Hoppyjr said:


> OP: carefully examine what you purchase and quit your whining. You're starting to sound like my ex-wife..... o|


 Their whining? Did it start after marriage and they somehow missed a defect despite an initial inspection?


----------



## psweeting

Machine Head said:


> Their whining? Did it start after marriage and they somehow missed a defect despite on initial inspection?


Yeah, she forgot her loupe.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I was going to use different words but thought I'd be kind. My original thought rhymed with "whittle itch" :lol:


----------



## Hoppyjr

psweeting said:


> Yeah, she forgot her loupe.


Nope, my hands weren't aligned


----------



## Aquavit

Just picked up on this thread again after a couple of days away, wow, where to start ……….

First thing first, Legin: best wishes to you and good luck with the operation and resolving your health issues.

With regards to Herr Lacks robust response I am amazed that a CEO of a worldwide brand would post such a thing on his industries most widely read public forum. Regardless of the rights and wrongs of either position on this it really was not a sensible way of dealing with it. In this day and age of instant communications and increased awareness on the part of consumers, panning someone who has invested in your product is not generally a smart way of increasing positive awareness and sales of your product. 

Whether the OP is in the right or wrong Glycine should have started from the position of "there is a problem, let's sort it" and if they then decide that they doubt the provenance of the defect and wish to reject the claim then this should have been done in a private fashion in communication with the OP. 

What I find quite startling is, having invited the claim, the CEO then decides to reject any possibility that Glycine are at fault and tells the OP that he is the wrong sort of customer. If Glycine are deciding to hand pick future clients and decide on a case by case basis who is a suitable recipient for one of their revered timepieces I fear they will soon be out of business. Glycine are not George Daniels (LOL) or even Rolex! There is good reason for the saying "the customer is always right" and it's not because, technically the customer is always right.! 

Ulitimately replacing the watch would have cost Glycine, in the overall scheme of things, next to nothing and doing so with good grace would have cost ABSOLUTELY nothing. This approach would also have reaped positive PR particularly in light of the extensive covereage on here. Instead they have shown themselves in a less than positive light, despite the gung ho postings on here of some Herr Lack supporters.

There seems to have latterly been an upsurge in members not usually seen on the Glycine forum posting here on an anti OP/pro Stephan Lack ticket. I do wonder why they have taken the trouble to post such comments. 

We are all human and each of us behave differently, for instance I do not on receipt of a new watch always examine every minute detail of it, (I've already done that in the extensive on-line research prior to purchase)! and as my expectation is that a new watch would be flawless I'm keen to get it on my wrist and enjoy wearing it. Besides, the defects to the lugs and what appears to be, deformities in the lug holes look to me like manufacturing defects rather than post sale inflicted damage. How could the lug holes have been bent out of shape, a strap changing tool would break against the steel of the case, a huge force would be needed to do this. Anyway all of this has been covered in the OP's initial thread postings and confirmed by the subsequent publication of his email correspondence with Glycine.

I have an Airman 1953 Vintage, this episode hasn't put me off the watch but it has coloured my impression of the company that produced it under it's current leadership. I've said this before but compare this CS to that of Bremont, a much younger company also trading on an aviation connection.

In summary, I am prepared to give Legin the benefit of the doubt, as an outsider that's all I can do. And this is precisley what Glycine and Herr Lack should have done.

I have never heard of another watch company shooting itself in the foot in this way, it looks very similar to a Gerald Ratner moment.


----------



## balzebub

Aquavit said:


> Just picked up on this thread again after a couple of days away, wow, where to start &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> First thing first, Legin: best wishes to you and good luck with the operation and resolving your health issues.
> 
> With regards to Herr Lacks robust response I am amazed that a CEO of a worldwide brand would post such a thing on his industries most widely read public forum. Regardless of the rights and wrongs of either position on this it really was not a sensible way of dealing with it. In this day and age of instant communications and increased awareness on the part of consumers, panning someone who has invested in your product is not generally a smart way of increasing positive awareness and sales of your product.
> 
> Whether the OP is in the right or wrong Glycine should have started from the position of "there is a problem, let's sort it" and if they then decide that they doubt the provenance of the defect and wish to reject the claim then this should have been done in a private fashion in communication with the OP.
> 
> What I find quite startling is, having invited the claim, the CEO then decides to reject any possibility that Glycine are at fault and tells the OP that he is the wrong sort of customer. If Glycine are deciding to hand pick future clients and decide on a case by case basis who is a suitable recipient for one of their revered timepieces I fear they will soon be out of business. Glycine are not George Daniels (LOL) or even Rolex! There is good reason for the saying "the customer is always right" and it's not because, technically the customer is always right.!
> 
> Ulitimately replacing the watch would have cost Glycine, in the overall scheme of things, next to nothing and doing so with good grace would have cost ABSOLUTELY nothing. This approach would also have reaped positive PR particularly in light of the extensive covereage on here. Instead they have shown themselves in a less than positive light despite the gung ho postings on here of some Herr Lack supporters.
> 
> There seems to have latterly been an upsurge in members not usually seen on the Glycine forum posting here on an anti OP/pro Stephan Lack ticket. I do wonder why they have taken the trouble to post such comments.
> 
> We are all human and each of us behave differently, for instance I do not on receipt of a new watch always examine every minute detail of it, (I've already done that in the extensive on-line research prior to purchase)! and as my expectation is that a new watch would be flawless I'm keen to get it on my wrist and enjoy wearing it. Besides, the defects to the lugs and what appears to be, deformities in the lug holes look to me like manufacturing defects rather than post sale inflicted damage. How could the lug holes have been bent out of shape, a strap changing tool would break against the steel of the case, a huge force would be needed to do this. Anyway all of this has been covered in the OP's initial thread postings and confirmed by the subsequent publication of his email correspondence with Glycine.
> 
> I have an Airman 1953 Vintage, this episode hasn't put me off the watch but it has coloured my impression of the company that produced it under it's current leadership.
> 
> In summary, I am prepared to give Legin the benefit of the doubt, as an outsider that's all I can do. And this is precisley what Glycine and Herr Lack should have done.
> 
> I have never heard of another watch company shooting itself in the foot in this way, it looks very similar to a Gerald Ratner moment.


An absolutely fair and unbiased view of the matter! Thumbs up..


----------



## Legin

balzebub said:


> An absolutely fair and unbiased view of the matter! Thumbs up..


Thank you

And seeing that there are now people logged in on this forum under other names from the DWC forum-who have admitted to coming over to this post to add their bit and 'wind the OP' - without reading the string and making false accusations, as well as more personnel insults aimed at myself such as 'whinny douche bag' - or 'that guy is such a flaming...' and so sad to see such childish and unwarranted comments on another forum and the fact that some people get some kind of thrill out of this kind of thing - taking safe refuge behind their keyboard:-(

What nice people there are in this hobby and world wide:-(

So any more interaction I have on this string is now concluded.


----------



## chris slack

Amen !!


----------



## Uwe W.

Legin said:


> And seeing that there are now people logged in on this forum under other names from the DWC forum-who have admitted to coming over to this post to add their bit and 'wind the OP' - without reading the string and making false accusations, as well as more personnel insults aimed at myself such as 'whinny douche bag' - or 'that guy is such a flaming...' and so sad to see such childish and unwarranted comments on another forum and the fact that some people get some kind of thrill out of this kind of thing - taking safe refuge behind their keyboard


Can you please point to the posts in this thread that have the comments that you put in quotation marks? I'm not sure how I missed them, but such language is certainly NOT tolerated on WUS. And I will want to follow up on your other suggestion that there are members here who are logging in under different names. We don't allow multiple member accounts on WUS and such conduct is subject to being banned from the forum. Please feel free to send me this information in a PM if you want.


----------



## David Woo

dnslater said:


> when you decide to take your rant to the public forum, be prepared for folks not to agree with you


x2


----------



## Hoppyjr

Legin said:


> Thank you
> 
> And seeing that there are now people logged in on this forum under other names from the DWC forum-who have admitted to coming over to this post to add their bit and 'wind the OP' - without reading the string and making false accusations, as well as more personnel insults aimed at myself such as 'whinny douche bag' - or 'that guy is such a flaming...' and so sad to see such childish and unwarranted comments on another forum and the fact that some people get some kind of thrill out of this kind of thing - taking safe refuge behind their keyboard:-(
> 
> What nice people there are in this hobby and world wide:-(
> 
> So any more interaction I have on this string is now concluded.


Actually, many of us watch enthusiasts belong to many forums. When here on Watchuseek we try to obey all the rules about opinions, content, and such. Many of us have other screen names on other forums, so that is likely what was being stated, not using multiple screen names here on WUS. What we do or say (on other forums which allow such free expression) is not a violation of any WUS rules. It's simply a matter of what to say and where. For the record (and speaking for many of my friends) the DWC community largely supports the position of the Glycine Watch Company, as taken in this thread by Mr. Lack.


----------



## Sean779

Aquavit said:


> We are all human and each of us behave differently, for instance I do not on receipt of a new watch always examine every minute detail of it.


I will now


----------



## henryj

I've read through most of this, but haven't had much to add until now.

1. I would have a hard time accepting as manufacture defects anything pointed out after 3 months, but the pictures aren't clear enough for me to actually have an opinion one way or the other.

2. That said, I admire Mr. Lack for taking a stand and having the guts to express it. There is a line, I think between wanting to provide superior CS and rolling over for any demand from a customer without question. Operating a business does not, or should not, mean surrendering all your principles.

3. I take issue with the cheap shots at DWC. It's a different forum than WUS, and the rules are quite a bit different as is the atmosphere. Within the confines of DWC, we behave as a slightly dysfunctional family. Here on WUS we try to conform to the rules here. Complaining here about things that may have been said on DWC is childish at best. Different house, different rules. I can't think of any reason the OP can't join DWC and speak up for himself, rather than coming here and whinging about how he feels about some peoples' behavior somewhere else.

p.s. I would hate to think the moderators here would even consider action against members here for anything they might say or do outside this forum.


----------



## dnslater

henryj said:


> p.s. I would hate to think the moderators here would even consider action against members here for anything they might say or do outside this forum.


So True. I certainly violated rule 2 numerous times in my living room watching my Colts play today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

dnslater said:


> So True. I certainly violated rule 2 numerous times in my living room watching my Colts play today.


Ah ah 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7

dnslater said:


> So True. I certainly violated rule 2 numerous times in my living room watching my Colts play today.


Got a temp ban from the wife?


----------



## dnslater

Jraul7 said:


> Got a temp ban from the wife?


No, she was worse than me.


----------



## maa101770

I lost track...who has the watch now? Was it returned for a refund? 

To the OP: How does the other forum's comments even come into play at this forum? Why not just reply to their comments over at "DWC"?


----------



## manitoujoe

Yeah, I don't see why you need to bring DWC into this conversation. It's a different forum.

It sounds like the OP's answer has been given at the highest level at Glycine. I think if the OP spent as much time inspecting his watch after purchase as he's spent at the computer stirring this pot, all this could have been avoided.

Send the watch back, ignore other forums, move on.


----------



## Ernie Romers

I believe everyone has had there saying and it's time to move on. I will now close this thread.

Update: both the OP and Stephan Lack are now in direct contact working out a solution for the problem.


----------



## Legin

*Glycine Sub problem resolved-with thanks to Mr Lack*

Hi All

The problem with my Glycine Sub has now been resolved. 

Mr Lack has kindly contacted me personally, as it appeared the information that he had originally been given about my case was incorrect, offering his help to reach a resolution.

Mr Lack was also kind enough to explain and answer my queries about the various posts that occurred and also enter into a friendly discussion about Glycine watches.

So may I say thank you to Mr Lack for taking the time out from his busy day to deal with this issue-that really is customer service when the CEO of a company makes it his business to reach out personally to his customer to resolve an issue.


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Sub problem resolved-with thanks to Mr Lack*

Very happy to hear that the case is closed in your favour legin. Wish the initial thread won't be locked and this great news could take its place under the same topic. Actually you still can edit your last post from 1 week ago ( I believe it was 14 days limit to edit a post ), and add this post also there, if you wish to do so of course. Congratulations to both Nigel and Herr Lack.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Glycine Sub problem resolved-with thanks to Mr Lack*

Merged threads.

It is indeed good news and even better that this was all a misunderstanding. We have a final resolution to this matter so the thread will remain closed.


----------

